# IDEX UAE (19-23 Feb) 2017: News, Updates & Discussion



## The Eagle

REGISTER TO VISIT
MEDIA REGISTRATION
IDEX CONFERENCE
EXHIBITOR LIST


*THE INTERNATIONAL DEFENCE EXHIBITION AND CONFERENCE, IDEX, IS THE MOST STRATEGICALLY IMPORTANT TRI-SERVICE DEFENCE EXHIBITION IN THE WORLD.*
IDEX is the only international defence exhibition and conference in the MENA region demonstrating the latest technology across land, sea and air sectors of defence. It is a unique platform to establish and strengthen relationships with government departments, businesses and armed forces throughout the region. 

Patronage and Organiser 
IDEX is held under the patronage of His Highness Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, President of the UAE and Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces and is organised by the IDEX LLC in association and with the full support of the UAE Armed Forces. 

Location 
IDEX takes place biennially at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (ADNEC), which is centrally located in Abu Dhabi, the capital of the United Arab Emirates. The IDEX exhibition takes over 100% of the state-of-the-art exhibition centre utilising 133,000sqm of event space.







*12 INDOOR EXHIBITION HALLS*
1100’s of local and international defence manufacturers and contractors will fill over 35,000sqm of exhibition space running through the 12 exhibition halls, the concourse and the atrium.






*OUTDOORSPACE*
The outside Capital Plaza features the media centre, exhibition stands, outside displays and exhibitor chalets.






*LIVE DEMONSTRATIONS*
IDEX continues to offer exhibiting companies the opportunity to demonstrate equipment and crafts. Daily choreographed displays will take place on the water and on the purpose-built demonstration track. In addition, exhibiting companies are invited to host private demonstrations of their vehicles and crafts.






*NAVAL DEFENCE AND MARITIME SECURITY EXHIBITION (NAVDEX)*
NAVDEX, the Maritime Security Area features local and international exhibitors who specialise in naval, maritime and coastal security technology, equipment and crafts. Located on the dock edge, NAVDEX also features, on-water exhibits, daily demonstrations and visiting navy vessels.






*UNMANNED SYSTEMS EXHIBITION (UMEX)*
IDEX 2015, the region’s leading defence exhibition, bringing the next generation of defence technology to the region through the launch yet another key pillar- – the 1st Edition of the Unmanned Systems Exhibition (UMEX 2015).






*IDEX DEFENCE CONFERENCES*
IDEX Defence Conferences, the official conference of IDEX, is your ideal platform to meet away from the bustle of the exhibition halls with key decision makers from the government, military and defence industry, giving you the opportunity to discuss the biggest challenges the industry is facing and indentify the potential solutions.

*Exhibitors List*

*Event Floor Plan*
*



*


@Khafee @Bratva @Dazzler @TOPGUN @DESERT FIGHTER & all others....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

*As per Exhibitors list, from Pakistan......*

*Heavy Industry (HIT)Taxila Cantt*
*Stand: 12-E12*
*



*

*Overview*
* 

Products
 

Brochures
*

*


Website*
http://www.hit.gov.pk/

*Categories*
*
Pakistan Pavilion

Land Vehicles and Systems
Armoured fighting vehicles

Organisations / Associations / Institutions
Government organisations

Personal Equipment
Body armour

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*
PAKISTAN ORDNANCE FACTORIES*
*Stand: 12-E10*
*



*



*Overview*

*Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) is the largest state owned defence industrial complex producing a wide range of conventional arms & ammunitions according to international standards. POF is the major supplier of Defence stores to Pakistan Armed Forces. POF subsidiaries are highly reputed for their products such as commercial explosives, chemicals, variety of engineering items and high precision plastic parts. The precision and reliability of POF’s arms and ammunition have led to creation of growing demand in international market, with clientele spread over 40 countries. POF’s has strict adherence to QHSE Policy across the board, and has acquired international quality certifications such as ISO-9001, ISO-14001, ISO-17025 and OHSAS 18001.

Pakistan Ordinance Factories (POF)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*However, there could be more participants from Pakistan and can be searched in Exhibitor Lists. *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

@Khafee UAE was building some Corvettes for its Navy How many of them have been completed and deployed and How many are under construction ????????


----------



## Khafee

Zarvan said:


> @Khafee UAE was building some Corvettes for its Navy How many of them have been completed and deployed and How many are under construction ????????


Baynunah Class - 6 ordered- all operational
+/- 1,000tons

Your then PN Chief - 2014
http://www.khaleejtimes.com/article/20140208/ARTICLE/302089906/1002

Abu Dhabi Class - 3 ordered - 1 operational. 
>1,650tons

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Khafee said:


> Baynunah Class - 6 ordered- all operational
> +/- 1,000tons
> 
> Your then PN Chief - 2014
> http://www.khaleejtimes.com/article/20140208/ARTICLE/302089906/1002
> 
> Abu Dhabi Class - 3 ordered - 1 operational.
> >1,650tons


And what are the plans for submarines ?


----------



## Khafee

Zarvan said:


> And what are the plans for submarines ?


How many do you think we should have? And where should we buy them from?


----------



## Zarvan

Khafee said:


> How many do you think we should have? And where should we buy them from?


3 are more than enough and you have money you can buy it from anywhere. But those Submarines will be best for UAE which have massive firepower but really less crew.


----------



## Khafee

Zarvan said:


> 3 are more than enough and you have money you can buy it from anywhere. But those Submarines will be best for UAE which have massive firepower but really less crew.


3~5 is what I had in mind, given the time subs need when they dry dock.

Which subs do you think would fit our requirement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Khafee said:


> 3~5 is what I had in mind, given the time subs need when they dry dock.
> 
> Which subs do you think would fit our requirement?


Well Russia should consider Lada Class or upcoming Kalina Class from Russia. Or even both go for 4 submarines two each.


----------



## Khafee

Zarvan said:


> Well Russia should consider Lada Class or upcoming Kalina Class from Russia. Or even both go for 4 submarines two each.


Well lets not derail this thread. I think we got something serious going here. I'll open a new thread in the right section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## c-dome1

im sure israel not invited


----------



## Khafee

@Zaki Can you make this thread sticky for a few months, so everyone can post here.

Thank You

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

@Zaki @TaimiKhan 

Kindly merge the thread here..... So that information be found in single thread....

https://defence.pk/threads/denel-to...ities-at-idex-2017-defence-exhibition.475806/

Thanks.


----------



## The Eagle

*Rubb to showcase rapid deployment 'super structures' at IDEX 2017*
Posted 26 January 2017 · Add Comment

Manufacturer of prefabricated, portable structures, Rubb, will be showcasing the latest technology in rapid deployment 'super structures' at the biennial International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX), taking place 19-23 February 2017 at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (ADNEC).






Rubb Managing Director Ian Hindmoor said: “We are looking forward to meeting people and organisations who could benefit from the unique capabilities and rapid deployment features of our fabric military structures.”

Rubb’s Expeditionary Forces Aircraft Shelter System (EFASS) is designed to be rapidly deployed, providing reliable, durable and field maintainable fabric engineered structures for difficult terrain and harsh climatic conditions. Demountable, relocatable and reusable, EFASS aircraft hangars, sunshades, shelters and warehouses are available in three spans with multiple door options.






The UK MoD has been using Rubb Military buildings for more than 35 years and has more recently seen the benefits of the company’s EFASS post-use storage, assessment and refurbishment service.

Rubb Military fabric buildings can be equipped with gantry crane technology. Structures pack into 20ft ISO containers for transport.



Khafee said:


> Email / PM check karnay ki zehmat kartay hain aap?



Sir, pardon me but haven't received any notification. PDF PM kiya ha ya alag se? Ye words ghussay walay hain....


----------



## WarFariX

Khafee said:


> How many do you think we should have? And where should we buy them from?


will u visit sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Guys, thread subject and topic be followed please.

Also, IMO, no need to discuss an off-forum thing here that can compromise the quality. IYKWIM

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theman111

israel is going to show her products?


----------



## The Eagle

theman111 said:


> israel is going to show her products?



In 2001, UAE rejects Israeli application for Idex and thenafter, never heard of the same ever so one can assume that either Israel is invited or not. But still, if you are aware with Israeli companies/departments of defence production then in OP of this thread you will find the link to participants list so you can search.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Idex-2017 UAE Teaser


----------



## The Eagle

*

*

*IDEX 2017*
*February 19 - February 23*
IDEX is the an international defence exhibition and conference in the MENA region demonstrating the latest technology across land, sea and air sectors of defence. It is a unique platform to establish and strengthen relationships with government departments, businesses and armed forces throughout the region.

IDEX takes place biennially at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (ADNEC), which is centrally located in Abu Dhabi, the capital of the United Arab Emirates.

While at IDEX 2017, see what’s new in our solution offerings and speak with an Aeryon representative at Booth #01-A01. Find out how you can start using Aeryon sUAS for your military applications.


*Details*
Start:
February 19
End:
February 23
Website:
http://www.idexuae.ae/
*Venue*
Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre
Khaleej Al Arabi Street 
Abu Dhabi,United Arab Emirates+ Google Map
Website:
http://www.idexuae.ae/exhibiting/about-idex

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Serbia and Pakistan side by side 






Can you guys please take a lot of pics of Yugoimport area, they are supposed to have a strong presence this year. Nora B 52, Lazar 2, new Helicopter UAV, new 4x4 armored vehicle, ALAS missile.....

New 4x4 armored vehicle:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*UkrObronProm Together With 28 Enterprises-Participants Takes Part in IDEX 2017*





Arms and Security 2016 in Kyiv (c) Dylan Malyasov
IDEX 2017 is one of the world’s largest and most strategically important defence and security exhibitions. Exhibitors and visitors will have the opportunity to meet local and international manufacturers and suppliers of the latest equipment, technology and systems. Guests can also attend the IDEX & NAVDEX Defence Summit during the event.

UKROBORONPROM Ukrainian Defence Industry together with 28 enterprises-participants takes part in the IDEX 2017.

The official delegation of UKROBORONPROM will also include the following Ukrainian state enterprises:

1. UKRSPECEXPORT SC
2. UKRINMASH SSFTIF
3. SPETSTECHNOEXPORT SE
4. UKROBORONSERVICE SE
5. Progress SFTC
6. ANTONOV Company
7. ARTEM SJSHC
8. State Research & Design Shipbuilding Centre SE
9. Zhytomyr Armored Vehicle Plant SE
10. Precision Mechanics Plant SE
11. Izyum Instrument-Making Plant SE
12. ISKRA Scientific & Production Complex SE
13. KRASYLIV Assembly Plant SE
14. Artillery Armament Design Bureau SE
15. Kyiv Armored Plant SE
16. Kyiv Automatics Plant n.a. G.Petrovsky, R&P Association, PJSC
17. Lviv Armor Vehicle Factory SE
18. Lviv State Plant LORTA SE
19. LUCH Kyiv Design Bureau SE
20. Malyshev Plant SE
21. Pallada Kherson State Plant
22. PROGRES Scientific Industrial Complex
23. Radiopribor Zaporozhye SE
24. Kharkiv Special Machine Plant SE
25. Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building DesignBureau SE
26. Kharkov Instrument-Making Plant n.a.T.Shevchenko SE
27. Photoprylad Research & Production Complex SE
28. Generator Plant SE

http://defence-blog.com/army/ukrobr...ses-participants-takes-part-in-idex-2017.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Translated from Turkish by Bing
FNSS KAPLAN taking stage in 'IDEX: https://goo.gl/OoOvpn #*IDEX2017* #*AbuDhabi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

*IDEX 2017: RHEINMETALL SHOWCASES SKYNEX*







The SKYNEX configuration on show at IDEX 2017 features a SKYSHIELD 


Experience gained in current conflicts shows that certain threats cannot be effectively countered with large, missile-based air defence systems, while other projectiles slip past the defensive shield as ‘leakers.’ First and foremost, these include mortar shells, small rockets, drones (aka unmanned aerial vehicles – UAVs), and similar projectiles from the “low, slow, small spectrum.”

At IDEX 2017 next week, Rheinmetall will be showcasing its new approach to the below-PATRIOT threat spectrum in five highly realistic scenarios.

Forming the basis here is the *OERLIKON SKYNEX*, the Rheinmetall group’s ground-based, fully networked, future air defence system first presented at Eurosatory 2016. It features open, modular architecture, forging a wide array of sensors and effectors into a highly effective, extensively automated system. Centralized and decentralized operation and command are equally possible, and the system can be configured for either a tactical or operational role.

Highly mobile, the OERLIKON SKYNEX is ready for action in very short order. This makes it ideal for defending sensitive infrastructure and areas from virtually every form of aerial threat, both symmetric and asymmetric – around the clock and in all weathers. It instantly detects incoming rockets and artillery and mortar (RAM) rounds and even very small drones, engaging them with scalable intensity.

The core element of SKYNEX is the *OERLIKON SKYMASTER command system*, which stays in contact with other subsystems via a tactical communications network. This means that Rheinmetall can integrate assets such as SKYSHIELD or SKYGUARD fire units, guided missile launchers or even high-energy laser (HEL) effectors into the system.

Remotely operated and network-capable, the OERLIKON REVOLVER Gun Mk3 can be equipped with tracking sensor units such as an X-band radar as well as electro-optical sensors and electronic warfare components. This assures fast, autonomous processing of externally assigned targets.

Owing to its innovative warhead, the CHEETAH short-range guided missile is capable of countering the RAM threat posed by low, slow and small projectiles even at short distances – as well as a wide variety of other aerial targets. The CHEETAH is fired from a multiple launcher with a capacity of sixty guided missiles. Controlled from the system, several guided missiles can be launched at the same time, enabling simultaneous engagement of multiple targets at ranges of up to six kilometres.

Rheinmetall’s HEL effector is a scalable, high-precision, silent weapon system, with a virtually inexhaustible supply of ammunition.

Electronic warfare components and other sensors can also bolster the system’s performance against low, slow and small projectiles. Moreover, the OERLIKON SKYNEX can be connected via interfaces to higher echelon command levels or other air defence systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## The Eagle

Zarvan said:


>



Zarvan Bhai... Is it in Idex-UAE 2017? Posting some description or detail for the same. Thanks.





*Russian Helicopters to Discuss Deliveries With Potential Customers at IDEX 2017*
© Sputnik/ Vitaliy Timkiv
MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE
13:17 17.02.2017Get short URL

The Russian Helicopters holding will discuss future deliveries of helicopters with potential customers from North Africa and the Middle East at the upcoming 2017 International Defense Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) in Abu Dhabi, the holding's press service said Friday.


MOSCOW (Sputnik) — The holding will present multirole Mi-35M attack helicopter equipped with high-precision unguided weapons capable to operate day and night, including in unfavorable weather and poor visibility, Mi-28NE Night Hunter attack helicopter designed to carry out search and destroy operations against tanks, armored vehicles and other targets and Ka-52 Alligator reconnaissance and combat helicopter.


"The Russian Helicopters holding will take part in the IDEX 2017 international exhibition. The Russian Helicopters will present its most promising models and hold talks with acting operators and potential customers of the Russian-made helicopters from the countries of the Middle and Near East as well as North Africa," the press service said.

According to the press service, a number of civil helicopters will also be presented at the exhibition, including Ka-226T, Ka-32A11BC and Mi-171A2 light and medium multirole helicopters.

The 13th biennial IDEX event is due to kick off on February 19 and last through February 23. The exhibition is the only one in the Middle East to include equipment for land, sea and air troops. The last event, held in 2015, attracted some 1,200 companies from 56 countries as well as over 100,000 visitors from over 140 countries, according to the organizers. The exhibition is visited by senior government and military officials from around the world.


----------



## Zarvan

proka89 said:


> Serbia and Pakistan side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys please take a lot of pics of Yugoimport area, they are supposed to have a strong presence this year. Nora B 52, Lazar 2, new Helicopter UAV, new 4x4 armored vehicle, ALAS missile.....
> 
> New 4x4 armored vehicle:


Nice Pakistan needs to take two to three MRAP from Turkey or Kazakhstan or both and produce them in Pakistan.


----------



## The Eagle

*Russia to Showcase Over 240 Military Hardware Pieces at IDEX 2017 in UAE*
© Sputnik/ Valeriy Melnikov
MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE
15:03 16.02.2017(updated 15:12 16.02.2017) Get short URL

*Russia will showcase over 240 pieces of military equipment for all types of armed forces at the upcoming 2017 International Defense Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) in Abu Dhabi, state arms exporter Rosoboronexport said Thursday.*






© FLICKR/ MATT MORGAN
Russia Showcases 300 Pieces of Military Hardware at Aero India Expo

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — The 13th biennial IDEX event is due to kick off on February 19 and last through February 23. The exhibition is the only one in the Middle East to include equipment for land, sea and air troops. The last event, held in 2015, attracted some 1,200 companies from 56 countries as well as over 100,000 visitors from over 140 countries, according to the organizers. The exhibition is visited by senior government and military officials from around the world. Russia has taken part in every event so far.


"Rosoboronexport will set up over 240 pieces of military equipment and weapons for all types of armed forces at IDEX 2017. A total of 800 items will be presented at the Russian delegation's exhibit. Rosoboronexport is organizing exhibits belonging to 18 enterprises from the Russian military-industrial complex," the exporter said in a statement.

The delegation expects visitors to take active interest in Su-35 (NATO reporting name Flanker-E) air superiority fighters, Kamov Ka-50 attack helicopters, S-400 air defense systems, Pantsir-S1 anti-aircraft missile systems and Igla-S man-portable anti-aircraft missile systems. Visitors interested in naval equipment will get the chance to see project 14310 Mirazh and project 12150 Mangust fast patrol boats, according to the statement.

Delegations seeking land equipment will see a T-90MS tank, which has already been in action in the Middle East, a BMP-3M infantry fighting vehicle, a BTR-82A armored personnel carrier and Typhoon-K multipurpose and special-purpose motor vehicles. As usual, potential clients are expected to take great interest in Kalashnikov Concern products, Rosoboronexport said.

Rosoboronexport is currently taking part in the 11th Aero India exhibition in Bengaluru, which will wrap up on February 18.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Khafee Any idea which Artillery Gun and stall is this one ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

Zarvan said:


> @Khafee Any idea which Artillery Gun and stall is this one ?


 
Don't know about the stand, but the gun is the M777 light weight howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

French soldiers at IDEX practicing some CQB drills this morning. Looking good with the Felin gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Lazar 3, with 12.7mm RCWS and Russian 30mm turret MB2-03. Behind those people is new 300 km range ground to ground rocket called Sumadija. Looks like a cooperation with China (WS-3).





Close picture of the rocket Sumadija.





New 4x4 armored vehicle called Milos.





New helicopter UCAV called Hornet.





Nora B52.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

ABU DHABI: Sudanese President Omar Al-Bashir has accompanied two of the United Arab Emirates’ most-powerful rulers to a defense show.

Al-Bashir was flanked by Abu Dhabi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nayhan and Dubai’s ruler Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum at the event Sunday.

They watched a military demonstration that included explosions, jet fighters and helicopters at the International Defense Exhibition and Conference, known by the acronym IDEX. The event happens every two years in Abu Dhabi, the UAE’s capital.


----------



## Zarvan

*Photo Report: IDEX 2017 Defence Show in Abu Dhabi*
Read news from Defence Blog at Flipboard.com | Subscribe to the newsletter from Defence Blog
Feb 19, 2017
48



IDEX 2017. Photo by Defence Blog
The IDEX defence show takes place in Abu Dhabi from 19 to 23 February 2017, the most important event of its kind in the Middle East.

IDEX 2017 is one of the world’s largest and most strategically important defence and security exhibitions.

Exhibitors and visitors will have the opportunity to meet local and international manufacturers and suppliers of the latest equipment, technology and systems. Guests can also attend the IDEX & NAVDEX Defence Summit during the event.

IDEX is the only international defence exhibition and conference in the MENA region demonstrating the latest technology across land, sea and air sectors of defence. It is a unique platform to establish and strengthen relationships with government departments, businesses and armed forces throughout the region.

*Patronage and Organiser*
IDEX is held under the patronage of His Highness Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, President of the UAE and Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces and is organised by the IDEX LLC in association and with the full support of the UAE Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, views armoured vehicles on the first day of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference in Abu Dhabi. EPA




Above, Paramount Group’s Mwari, a military variant of its advanced high performance light aircraft. Courtesy Boeing






Paramount Group, a privately owned South African defence company with more than US$1 billion in annual sales, is planning to boost the share of its sales to the Middle East market by 50 per cent in the next two years from 30 per cent through new products and services.

Paramount hopes to reach its target through the sale of its Mwari, a military variant of its advanced high-performance light aircraft, on display at the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex), said Ivor Ichikowitz, executive chairman of Paramount in a interview. It also plans to boost sales of its 8x8 armoured vehicles to the Middle East, its biggest market.

The Mwari is focused on the Middle East region and can do the job of BAE Systems’ Hawk aircraft and the job of a light helicopter at lower operating and acquisition costs, said Mr Ichikowitz. The company is currently in negotiators with a number of countries in the region to sell the Mwari and it expects orders over the next 12 months.

"We are very much focused on the introduction on new products and services," said Mr Ichikowitz. "What we are finding even though defence budgets may be growing, governments are looking to use their money much more effectively."

Boeing and Paramount are cooperating on an advanced mission system for the Mwari, following a 2014 agreement. Boeing will develop its own integrated mission system for the aircraft. "We see a need of upgrade and modernisation capability in eastern Europe and central Asia," said Mr Ichikowitz.

Paramount is also focused on establishing joint ventures in the Middle East as part of transferring technology and expertise. It already has a production-sharing agreement in Jordan and other partnerships in the region.

Paramount is in talks with countries in the Mena region to open a factory in the region, including the UAE.

"We believe the UAE is an ideal environment of production collaboration," Mr Ichikowitz said. "We already are involved in collaboration in the UAE, which we hope in the future will lead to the establishment of significant industrial activity."

Embraer unveils the KC-390 cargo aircraft in 2014. Paulo Whitaker / Reuetrs





The Brazilian aircraft maker Embraer will try to get a foothold in the Middle East’s tactical air transport sector at Idex this week, looking for the first major regional order for its new KC-390, which competes with Lockheed’s famous C-130 Hercules class.

The sector covers the huge aircraft that can transport not only a special forces detachment – the KC-390 carries up to 80 people – but also their light armoured vehicles and other equipment.

Embraer has been marketing the aircraft aggressively – "the advanced and modern option to replace legacy medium-lift aircraft", its literature says, in reference to the C-130 and other rivals – and has secured an order from the Brazilian Air Force.

Competition is tough. In December, it lost out on a C$2.4 billion (Dh6.73bn) order to supply 16 aircraft to the Canadian air force’s search and rescue branch, which was won by Airbus with its C295W, which was apparently a much cheaper option (slightly over half the unit cost of the KC-390, at about US$28 million each, with lower fuel and running costs too, according to industry press reports).

But others also lost out, including Canada’s own Bombardier Q400, as well as the C-130J, the new Hercules model, Alenia’s C-27J Spartan and Viking Air’s DHC-5NG.

Embraer is in the running for New Zealand’s air force, having responded to its request for information, *and there is a chance in the UAE, which has a need for up to 12 aircraft to replace ageing C-130s and to expand the fleet*, according to IHS Jane’s, which tracks and analyses global military developments.

Jackson Schneider, the chief executive of Embraer Defense & Security, said the company tested the KC-390 for the UAE Air Force under demanding desert conditions, in part to answer critics who have suggested that its turbojet engines are more vulnerable to rough flying and landing conditions than turboprop craft, which includes the C-130J.

"We had the opportunity in the middle of last year to do a debut tour in the region, specifically in Abu Dhabi where the plane flew in very strategic conditions," said Mr Schneider. "We performed a very severe test and it was successful, even exceeded some of the parameters."

He also noted that the KC-390 had to perform in jungle conditions in the Amazon to win its domestic Brazilian air force order, also had to demonstrate effectiveness in the Antarctic, where the Brazilian air force also expects to use the craft.

The Brazilian order in 2014, which was for 24 planes plus a logistical support package, spare parts and maintenance, was for a total of about $3bn. But Mr Schneider said the competition is never on unit price alone but includes the specific needs of the service.

Embraer says it expects KC-390’s initial operational capability declaration in the second half of 2017 and the certification of the final operational capability in the second half of 2018, after which it can commence deliveries. In terms of its operational qualities, it flies higher, faster and further than its rivals and can carry up to 26,000 tonnes, which puts it at the top end of its category.










one of the Bell helicopters in Abu Dhabi Aviation's fleet. Satish Kumar / The National



The US helicopter manufacturer Bell Helicopter expects to clinch a deal with the UAE military this year as it expands its military business outside the home ground.

The Texas-based company that has as its major client the US government, has supplied Bell 412 and Bell 212 models to Abu Dhabi Aviation, which uses 44 of its helicopters. 

"We have a lot of interest in the [Arabian] Gulf and we expect it to be a good year this year for the military division of our business," said Douglas Wolfe, the director for the Middle East and North Africa region for global military business development at Bell Helicopter, ahead of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference that starts in the capital on Sunday. "The low oil prices did not affect the military business as we did not see a slowdown."

Local manufacturing of some parts of Bell helicopters could be a possibility in the future if it gets a deal with the UAE, Mr Wolfe said.

The strong dollar is not expected to affect regional procurements "because of the importance of the equipment", he said.

UAE military spending, which slowed down in the past couple of years, is expected to recover. This year, the country’s defence budget is expected to be US$19.76 billion, according to Jane’s Defence Budgets, up from an estimated $18.66bn last year and $18.16bn in 2015. The UAE does not publish its defence budget. 

Saudi and Omani military spending is likely to decrease this year. The Saudi military budget is expected at 190.8bn Saudi riyals (Dh186.87bn) this year, compared with 205bn riyals last year.

Oman will reduce its security spending to 3.3bn Omani rials (Dh31.46bn) this year from 3.5bn rials last year, according to Jane’s. 

Bell Helicopter is developing a V-280 model, which the manufacturer expects to compete with Boeing’s Apache and Chinook and Sikorsky Aircraft’s Black Hawk helicopters. Under development for the US army, the V-280 is expected to make its first flight this year. 

About 64 per cent of Bell Helicopter’s turnover comes from sales to the US government but globally it started supplying foreign armies in 2015. So far it has sold 12 advanced attack AZ-1H choppers to Pakistan and 10 V-22s to Japan. 

In March last year, it won a US$461 million contract to supply the US marine corps with 24 new utility and attack helicopters, including 12 UH-1Y Venom utility helicopters and 16 AH-1Z Viper attack helicopters.

Bell Helicopter revenues were down $148m year-on-year to $887m in the three months ending December 31, but profit was up $2m to $126m. Its parent company textron manufactures Cessna aircraft.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...ies-in-gulf-due-to-security-threats-1.1981059

Abu Dhabi: Raytheon, the US-based defence company, sees opportunities in the Gulf region due to growing security threats and instability.

Speaking to _Gulf News_ on Sunday, on the sidelines of Idex (International Defence Exhibition and Conference), a senior executive of the company said they’ve been in the region for 30 years with offices in Qatar, the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Oman and Kuwait.

“We do significant business in Saudi, UAE, Qatar and Kuwait and we will continue to nurture those relationships and look for opportunities in the region,” said Alan Davis, programme director for naval and area mission defence in the company.

The company said that the UAE navy awarded it a multimillion dollar direct commercial sale to supply the navy with Rolling Airframe Missiles (RAMs) Block 2, which are designed to protect ships against anti-ship missiles, helicopters, aircraft and surface craft. The company did not disclose the total money involved in the sale of the missile system to the UAE navy.

*Naval surveillance*

“The emirates want to protect the investment they’ve made in their naval forces and that’s what Ram missiles provide,” Chris Davis, president of Raytheon International in the UAE, said in a statement.

The company said the missiles will be used to protect the emirate’s Baynunah class corvettes, which are used by the UAE navy for surveillance, interception, coastal patrol, helicopter operations and other security missions.

The company also said the Qatari navy has recently signed a letter of offer and acceptance for Ram Block 2 for their corvette class ship.

Raytheon, which is headquartered in Massachusetts has partnership in the UAE with Abu Dhabi Ship Building, NIMR Automotive, Emirates Defence Industries Company and Tawazun.

At Idex 2017, the company is showcasing advanced capabilities in air and missile defence, border security, and land and naval systems among a wide range of innovative solutions for the Gulf region. The total sales of the company in 2016 stood at $24 billion (Dh88 billion).

UAE armed forces show their skills during a military show at the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) in Abu Dhabi




Visitors attend the opening ceremony of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Otokar and UAE signed deal worth 661 million $ for Arma 8x8 vehicles !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

cabatli_53 said:


> Otokar and UAE signed deal worth 661 million $ for Arma 8x8 vehicles !



how many pcs? and which variant?


----------



## cabatli_53

HannibalBarca said:


> how many pcs? and which variant?




I don't know the variants but Media reports a number of 700 Arma 8x8 vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

cabatli_53 said:


> I don't know the variants but Media reports a number of 700 Arma 8x8 vehicles.


ty & any news about the Ejder?


----------



## cabatli_53

HannibalBarca said:


> any news about the Ejder?



It is announced that Ejder-III has been sold or on final for two foreign state but It is not underlined which countries those are. I think We will see them in following days as well because The production of desert camo Ejder's have been revealed in a few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

cabatli_53 said:


> It is announced that Ejder-III has been sold or on final for two foreign state but It is not underlined which countries those are. I think We will see them in following days as well because The production of desert camo Ejder's have been revealed in a few days ago.


Tunisia was testing few... will see then.
any other confirmed sells around IDEX?


----------



## cabatli_53

HannibalBarca said:


> Tunisia was testing few... will see then.
> any other confirmed sells around IDEX?




BMC announced around 300 armoured vehicle sell for oversea countries. It is underlined that Pakistan will certainly receive Kirpi MRAP's but not clear the total number. The official expressed 18t Vuran is also on export market and not cleared the name of country they are making contact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WarFariX

new concept of j31 unveiled at IDEX 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> new concept of j31 unveiled at IDEX 2017


any specialiaty ?


----------



## WarFariX

@Khafee since u r at IDEX , i am begging you sir to plz try to extract details of this jet and is this the final model or J31 will have total of 3 designs in future. IS this design carrier borne and meant specially for PLAN ...and why doesnt it have EOTS . and ask when are we supposed to see a flying prototype of this model?



Maxpane said:


> any specialiaty ?


the changes i can predict currently are that -
1 . Single piece bubble canopy
2 . Curvy inlets unlike flattened inlets of 31001
3 . No EOTS
4 . TAIL FLAPS CHOPPED FROM BENEATH
5 . Nose not diamond shaped rather more like thunder .
6 . Frontal RCS increased as canopy is raised

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

cabatli_53 said:


> Otokar and UAE signed deal worth 661 million $ for Arma 8x8 vehicles !



And we had idiots going on about how bad UAE & Turkey's relationship was. Sad day for the losers!





MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> @Khafee since u r at IDEX , i am begging you sir to plz try to extract details of this jet and is this the final model or J31 will have total of 3 designs in future. IS this design carrier borne and meant specially for PLAN ...and why doesnt it have EOTS . and ask when are we supposed to see a flying prototype of this model?
> 
> 
> the changes i can predict currently are that -
> 1 . Single piece bubble canopy
> 2 . Curvy inlets unlike flattened inlets of 31001
> 3 . No EOTS
> 4 . TAIL FLAPS CHOPPED FROM BENEATH
> 5 . Nose not diamond shaped rather more like thunder .
> 6 . Frontal RCS increased as canopy is raised



Bro, my info on Chinese aircrafts is via the PLA, it's actually my friends at PAF who usually give me the info first. But let me see what I can get for you.

Best Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mustafa erkan

HannibalBarca said:


> how many pcs? and which variant?


If it is not wrong information the news about amphibic versions.


----------



## proka89

Serbia:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89




----------



## HRK

proka89 said:


> Serbia:



Interesting pics .... Chairman POF ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

cabatli_53 said:


> I don't know the variants but Media reports a number of 700 Arma 8x8 vehicles.


700 that is massive in fact really massive and as for Ejder I think country could be Pakistan.


----------



## The SC

*L3 WESCAM to Open Authorized Service Center in Saudi Arabia



*

ABU DHABI, United Arab Emirates, IDEX 2017, February 19, 2017 – L3 WESCAM announced
today that it will sign a long-term Service Center Agreement with Taqnia Defense and Security Technology Co. (DST) to open a WESCAM Authorized Service Center (WASC) in Riyadh, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

http://www.wescam.com/wp-content/uploads/WESCAM_TAQNIA-for-IDEX-2017_FINALFeb19_2017_rev.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> @Khafee since u r at IDEX , i am begging you sir to plz try to extract details of this jet and is this the final model or J31 will have total of 3 designs in future. IS this design carrier borne and meant specially for PLAN ...and why doesnt it have EOTS . and ask when are we supposed to see a flying prototype of this model?
> 
> 
> the changes i can predict currently are that -
> 1 . Single piece bubble canopy
> 2 . Curvy inlets unlike flattened inlets of 31001
> 3 . No EOTS
> 4 . TAIL FLAPS CHOPPED FROM BENEATH
> 5 . Nose not diamond shaped rather more like thunder .
> 6 . Frontal RCS increased as canopy is raised


so these changes are good or not? i dnt have knowledge am curious to know


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

*POF to inaugurate its office in Dubai this week*



Sibt-e-Arif
February 20, 2017
WORLD










*ABU DHABI: Pakistan's largest state-owned defence industrial complex producing a wide range of conventional arms & ammunitions, Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF), is going to open its first international sales and marketing office in Dubai this week.*






Chairman of Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) Lieutenant General Omar Mahmood Hayat said to The News International that the precision and reliability of POF’s arms and ammunition have led to the creation of growing demand in international market, with clientele spread over 40 countries so now POF will inaugurate its office in Dubai.

It is stated that the Dubai government has emphasised on the management of the POF to open its office in the region so now officials of the POF anticipated that a sales and marketing office in the UAE not only to cater to this country but also of the entire Middle East.






The POF chairman estimates that the sale of sales of “Made in Pakistan” products would show an upward trend and can be doubled soon.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/131684-POF-to-inaugurate-its-office-in-Dubai-this-week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Belgium-based FN Herstal, one of the world’s leading firearms manufacturers, exhibit its FN® Expert marksmanship training system at IDEX trade show, Abu Dhabi. For the first time, FN's Expert training system is introduced outside of United States. Read more at 
http://www.armyrecognition.com/idex_2017_official_online_show_daily_news/index.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A theatrical explosion caps a military demonstration at the International Defense Exhibition and Conference, known by the acronym IDEX, in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates.


----------



## Zarvan

.@Kia_Motors displays the Kia's Light Tactical Vehicle #KLTV at #IDEX2017 http://bit.ly/2fUwprW


----------



## Hindustani78

The State Concern “UkrOboronProm” represents Ukraine at “IDEX-2017” (International Defence Exhibition). UKROBORONPROM (UOP) delegation is headed by Director General of the State Concern Roman Romanov.

UKROBORONPROM unites more than 100 diversified defense industry enterprises, operating in the fields of development, production, sale, repair, modernization and disposition of weapons, military and special equipment, ammunition, engaging in military-technical cooperation with other countries.

In the frameworks of IDEX-2017, the SC “UkrOboronProm” represents latest military developments of Ukrainian defense industry, focusing on unmanned technologies and advanced armored vehicles. International premiere of tactical unmanned multipurpose vehicle “Phantom” will take place during this exhibition; UAVs Anser and Patriot R2 will be also demonstrated at “IDEX-2017.”

Armored personnel carriers BTR-4 and “Dozor-B,” combat units “Taipan” and BPU 12.7, guided missiles and artillery – as well as other advanced developments of UOP enterprises – will be represented at “IDEX-2017”.

To have a look at samples of UOP military equipment you are invited to visit stand 12-C25 and external expo – stand CP-232.

The SC “UkrOboronProm” aims to attract foreign manufacturers to mutual cooperation and demonstrate to investors the prospects of Ukrainian defense industry.

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...-arms-deals-struck-on-day-one-of-defence-show

Arms deals worth Dh4.41 billion were struck on the first day of Idex, amid hopes of beating the Dh18.3bn achieved two years earlier.

"We aspire that deals will rise to reach Dh20bn [by the end of Idex]," said Brigadier General Rashid Al Shamsi, the official spokesman for the International Defence Exhibition and Conference.

The UAE’s armoured vehicle maker Nimr Automotive, which is being integrated into the Abu Dhabi-owned Emirates Defence Industries Company (Edic), won the biggest contract, a Dh2.42bn deal to supply 400 8x8 armoured vehicles to the UAE Armed Forces.

Twenty-one companies won deals, with the lion’s share going to 15 UAE companies, including Abu Dhabi’s International Golden Group.

Edic, a joint venture between Abu Dhabi fund Mubadala Development Company and Abu Dhabi-owned Tawazun Holding that will comprise 15 companies by the end of the year, *unveiled a Rapid Intervention Vehicle (RIV) by Nimr.*

About 125 local companies have the biggest wing in the 13th edition of the five-day biennial exhibition, which is being held alongside the fourth edition of Naval Defence Exhibition (Navdex).

The biggest exhibiting company is Edic.

A total of 1,235 companies including Boeing, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, Raytheon and Russia’s Rostec are taking part, a 3 per cent increase on 2015. The number of participating countries has increased by 10 per cent to 57.

More than 100,000 visitors are expected to descend on the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (Adnec), with the size of the event having expanded by 5 per cent to more than 53,500 square metres.

The last edition in 2015 attracted more than 100,000 visitors.

The UAE Navy meanwhile awarded Raytheon of the US a multimillion-dollar deal for an undisclosed number of Rolling Airframe Missiles Block 2, which will used to protect the Baynunah-class corvettes. 

The corvettes are used for surveillance, interception, coastal patrol, helicopter operations and other security missions.

http://nimr.ae/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/NIMR-RIV-A4-flyer.pdf






Above, the Rapid Intervention Vehicle which was launched by NIMR Automotive, a subsidiary of Emirates Defence Industries Company, at Idex in Abu Dhabi. Courtesy NIMR

*********

Leeds-based Hesco said it has won a £20 million (Dh91.1m) contract from the UAE to supply its blast barriers that are already deployed in war zones around the region.


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

An unmanned X-47B made by the US defence firm Northrop grumman. The company is aiming to grow its sales in the Middle East. Courtesy Alan Radecki / Northrop Grumman




http://www.thenational.ae/business/...hrop-grumman-plans-to-boost-middle-east-sales



The US defence company Northrop Grumman plans to boost sales in the Middle East region by between 5 to 10 per cent this year as it focuses on the key markets of UAE and Saudi Arabia, a company official said.

Grumman, which is a supplier of parts to Lockheed Martin’s F-35 fighter jets, has already struck "hundreds of millions" of dollars in deals in the region over the past three years, said Walid Abukhaled, the chief executive for the Middle East.

"If you look at the needs of defence equipment, of defence systems across the Middle East region, then it is huge," said Mr AbuKhaled at the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) taking place in Abu Dhabi. "It is one of the most prominent regions globally for such equipment and such systems. Our outlook is extremely positive."

Northrop, which also makes the Global Hawk surveillance planes, has offices in the UAE and Saudi Arabia to help to boost its sales in these two countries.

The company is trying to ramp up international sales after starting to implement in 2014 a new strategy focusing on increasing non-US sales from six countries: Australia; Japan; South Korea; UAE; UK; and Saudi Arabia.

"You always want to diversify your portfolio and just depending on one customer isn’t the best idea," said Mr AbuKhaled.

Currently international sales make up between 5 to 10 per cent of total sales and the company is hoping to raise that to at least 20 per cent in five years, according to Mr AbuKhaled.

The company is trying to boost sales of its command, control, communications, computers, intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (C4ISR) systems in the Middle East. It also wants to sell cyber security, radars, and unmanned vehicles, specifically robotics, among other products and services.

Northrop reported a 4 per cent increase in full-year sales in 2016 to $24.5 billion, while net earnings rose 11 per cent to $2.2bn.

The company’s missions systems unit, the biggest source of revenue, had sales of $10.92bn, while its aerospace systems had sales of $10.82bn last year.

The company clinched in 2015 a contract to implement the estimated $80bn programme to build the US air force’s new B-21 long-range bomber, dubbed "the Raider."

**********

The United States remains the top weapons exporter with a 33 per cent market share (up 3 point), ahead of Russia (23 per cent, down 1 point), China (6.2 per cent, up 2.4 points) and France (6 per cent, down 0.9 points) passing Germany (5.6 per cent, down 3.8 points).

These five countries account for almost 75 per cent of global exports of heavy weapons.

*********

The US technology company, defence contractor and information technology services provider Harris Corporation has received a two-year, US$189 million contract to provide an integrated battle management system (BMS) to the UAE Armed Forces.

The Harris system will provide the UAE with initial operational capabilities as the country implements enhanced battlefield management solutions. The contract was issued under the Emirates Command and Control System (ECCS) Land Tactical System (ELTS) programme, a major command, control, communications, computers, intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (C4ISR) programme that will integrate, coordinate and maximise the combined efficiency of UAE Armed Forces assets.

*"This Land Tactical System project represents a major milestone in the advancement of battlefield management and staff function capabilities for the UAE Armed Forces," *said Ed Zoiss, the president of Harris Electronic Systems. *"It will help ensure that the UAE Land Forces brigades are equipped to succeed on the modern battlefield."*

Harris battlefield management systems offer military customers a cutting-edge, continuous operations platform for situational awareness and staff functions. Through a combination of sophisticated technology and high-value systems integration services, military users can effectively track hostile and "blue" forces, develop and execute tactical operations and integrate personnel, intelligence, local weather, planning, and other data into battlefield operations.

Harris supports government and commercial customers in more than 100 countries and has approximately $6 billion in annual revenue. The company is organised into three business segments: communication systems; space and intelligence systems and electronic systems.

************


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

TACTICOS combat management system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833506383299506177

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

ABU DHABI, February 20. / TASS /. Russia and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) will be engaged with the development of lightweight fifth-generation fighter. This was announced by Minister of Industry and Trade Denis Manturov.

Today signed an agreement on the development of industrial cooperation in the field of military-technical production This makes it possible to develop a project to light fighter of the fifth generation, which will be developed with the participation of the Emirati side." - Said Manturov at the 13th international exhibition IDEX 2017.

In turn, the head of the United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), Yuri Slusar Tass reported that the development of the aircraft is at an early stage.

"Joint development of light fighter of the fifth generation with the UAE is at the initial stage, we are now preparing our proposals- He said

Slusar noted that the concept of the new aircraft is still to be determined. "We have not yet defined the concept of lightweight fifth-generation fighter is not yet chosen how it will be -. Single-engine or twin-engined But the agreement allows us to begin this work.", - He added the head of the KLA
http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/4037870...m_medium=social&utm_campaign=smm_social_share

On the basis of the MiG-29
https://arabic.rt.com/russia/864382-الإمارات-تشارك-في-مشروع-روسي-لبناء-مقاتلة-خفيفة-من-الجيل-الخامس/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

*POF signs LoU with Italian Defence company Beretta*

Sibt-e-Arif
February 20, 2017
PAKISTAN






*ABU DHABI: A Letter of Understanding (LoU) has been signed between Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) and Italian defence company "Beretta" on the second day of the IDEX 2017 at the POF Stall.*

Chairman Pakistan Ordnance Factories Board Lt General Omar Mehmood Hayat and Italian Director sales Beretta Antonio Biondo signed the LoU for the sales of Italian pistols, shotguns and apparel in Pakistan.

Speaking to Geo News on the occasion, Lt General Hayat informed that the POF and Beretta will cooperate with each other on future business opportunities relating to Beretta products in Pakistan.

"Joint Marketing and cooperation will be made in order to enhance the export marketing." he further stated.

Italian Director Sales Beretta Antonio Biondo said that the joint cooperation between Pakistan and Italy in defence sector would go a long way in business relations and bring lucrative business opportunities for both companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC




----------



## Zarvan

*Nimr Automotive Leads Local UAE Companies Winning Billion Dollar Contracts at IDEX 2017*







NIMR 6x6 APC armoured personnel carrier
- A +
The UAE’s armoured vehicle maker Nimr Automotive has won a Dh2.42 billion (US$ 658.8 million) deal to supply 400 8x8 armoured vehicles to the UAE Armed Forces.

Nimr Automotive is being integrated into the Abu Dhabi-owned Emirates Defence Industries Company (Edic).

Arms deals worth Dh4.41 billion (US$ 1.2 billion) were struck on the first day of Idex. Twenty-one companies won deals, with the lion’s share going to 15 UAE companies, including Abu Dhabi’s International Golden Group.

Edic, a joint venture between Abu Dhabi fund Mubadala Development Company and Abu Dhabi-owned Tawazun Holding that will comprise 15 companies by the end of the year, unveiled a Rapid Intervention Vehicle (RIV) by Nimr.

About 125 local companies have the biggest wing in the 13th edition of the five-day biennial exhibition, which is being held alongside the fourth edition of Naval Defence Exhibition (Navdex).

The biggest exhibiting company is Edic.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18...on_Dollar_Contracts_at_IDEX_2017#.WKr4ETt95PY

*Pakistan showcases new Thermal Imager System technologies at IDEX 2017*
Tarsier Thermal Weapon Sight and SKUA Thermal Binocular, promise to be the highlight of International Defence Exhibition and Conference 2017 (IDEX). SHIBLI, a Pakistani Original Equipment Manufacturer of Thermal Imagers for Land Force is showcasing its indigenous thermal imagers for handheld as well as weapon mounted observation and target acquisition purposes.





*SHIBLI's new Tarsier thermal weapon sight

read more at link given below
http://www.armyrecognition.com/idex...stem_technologies_at_idex_2017_220021711.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Sergei Chemezov, the chief executive of Rostec, said that work was expected to start on the long term project next year and could lead to the eventual assembly of the aircraft in the UAE. Mona Al Marzooqi / The National

*Idex 2017: UAE and Russia to develop fighter jet*
Sean Cronin


*February 20, 2017* Updated: February 20, 2017 07:38 PM

_Russia has reached an initial agreement to develop a light fighter aircraft with the UAE, the chief executive of Russia’s largest military complex said on Monday._

Sergei Chemezov, the chief executive of Rostec, said that work was expected to start on the long term project next year and could lead to the eventual assembly of the aircraft in the UAE.

_"We have agreed to work on the development of this aircraft," Mr Chemezov told reporters at the Idex exhibition in Abu Dhabi on Monday._


Rostec is a sprawling conglomerate that comprises 700 organisations held by 14 holding companies. Nine of these are in the military and industrial sectors — the most famous of which is assault rifle maker Kalashnikov.

_The aircraft is expected to be a variation of the MiG-29 fighter jet._

Mr Chemezov said that the weaker oil price had not significantly affected the regional order pipeline.

"Of course it impacts everybody because mainly the revenues here are based on oil and gas but so far we don’t feel any reduction or slowdown. The weapons market has not reduced considerably."


@Khafee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Turkey Showcases New *Khan* Missile at IDEX 2017

Turkey’s defense firm Roketsan released an image of new Khan ballistic missile program at IDEX 2017 military exhibition.

The artillery missile Khan, designed and produced by Roketsan, can provide mass fire power on High Payoff Targets within area of influence of the army.

Roketsan at IDEX2017 reported that the Khan missile has a diameter of 610 mm, a total weight of 2500 kg, and a 470 kg warhead.

Khan missile provides high lethality depth by means of its long range. Khan missile can be launched from Roketsan made Weapon System and other platforms with applicable interfaces and integration.






----------------------------------------------------------------------

ST Marine teaming with ADSB to Propose Endurance-class LHD to UAE Navy











*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In the presence of Mohammed bin Zayed .. UAE and Russia sign agreement on cooperation in the military-industrial sector*

Abu Dhabi, Feb. 20

UAE and Russia today signed a joint cooperation agreement in the military-industrial sector on the study of specifications and capabilities of existing and new, including both "Su-35" and the fifth generation Russian fighter jets in addition to conducting development and technical support operations and maintenance of sustainable aircraft ..

And His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, HE Dennis Masarurov Minister of Industry and Trade of the Russian .. signing of the agreement during the Exhibition and International Conference of Defence "IDEX 2017".

The agreement was signed by the UAE, Hamid Abdullah al-Shammari, chief executive of aviation industry and engineering services company and the Russian side Alexei Frolkin deputy director of the Russian Federal Service for Military Technical Cooperation.

Included agreement studying the purchase and development and partial manufacture of advanced air, land and naval military equipments that serve the UAE Armed Forces requirements .. As included cooperation in the fields of development, manufacture and supply of automatically guided air, land and naval systems .. In addition to cooperation in the fields of research and development in defense and security.

http://wam.ae/ar/details/1395302598853

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Turkey







































































new Humvee

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

.@AmpointAB highlights new 3XMag-1 & 6XMag-1 magnifiers at #IDEX2017 http://bit.ly/2fUwprW 


















China's Norinco offers 'Red Arrow' family of anti-tank missiles at #*IDEX2017*, very (very) similar to Javelin + Spike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

People why no one is posting pictures of boot of Assault Rifle produces such as FN Herstal and Berreta and HK and others ? @Khafee

*The Most Interesting Military Vehicles of the 2017 IDEX Defence Show*






Top 5 of IDEX 2017
This week, hundreds of thousands of defence professionals, world leaders, military and journalists converge on Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre for the IDEX 2017.

The IDEX defence show takes place in Abu Dhabi from 19 to 23 February 2017, the most important event of its kind in the Middle East. IDEX 2017 is one of the world’s largest and most strategically important defence and security exhibitions. Exhibitors and visitors have the opportunity to meet local and international manufacturers and suppliers of the latest equipment, technology and systems.

A total of 1,235 companies including Boeing, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, Raytheon and UkrOboronProm are taking part in the five-day defence expo. More than 100,000 visitors are expected to descend on the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (Adnec).

Here are five vehicles, that surprised us on IDEX 2017.

*5. Kaplan-20 armored fighting vehicle *




Photo by Balamir Han
The Turkish defence FNSS company unveiled its new generation armored fighting vehicle that has the ability to move together with main battle tanks, has a 22-25 Hp/ton power-to-weight ratio, which takes into account the weight of the communication system and the automatic transmission.

The Kaplan-20 architecture contains protection systems against mines, rocket propelled grenades and kinetic energy threats. In addition up to date electronic subsystems are also integrated together with high performance power pack, heavy duty suspension and tracks which enables the vehicle to carry heavy loads such as 105 mm gun systems.

*4. Rabdan armored wheeled vehicle *




Photo by Blue Steel Books
UAE company Tawazun officially unveiled its Rabdan armoured vehicle at IDEX 2017.

Rabdan has been developed by Al Jasoor, a joint venture company between Tawazun and Otokar UAE, which is a subsidiary of Otokar. The infantry fighting vehicle is to be built in manufacturing facilities at the Tawazun Industrial Park in Abu Dhabi.

The UAE Army has long had a requirement for a new vehicle to replace its tracked BMP-3 vehicles but wants a more mobile 8×8 wheeled vehicle to take its place.

*3. Milosh BOV M16 armoured combat vehicle *





Photo by *Petar Vojinovic*
Serbia’s Yugoimport-SDPR unveiled the Milosh BOV M16 armoured multi-purpose combat vehicle at IDEX 2017 exhibition.

The Milosh BOV M16 is a new tactical armoured combat vehicle designed and manufactured by Yugoimport-SDPR in SDPR “Complex Battle Systems” factory in Velika Plana, Serbia.

*2. «Fantom» unmanned tactical vehicle*




Photo by UkrOboronProm
SFTE “SpetsTechnoExport”, which is a part of the SC “Ukroboronprom”, has showcased a new «Fantom» unmanned tactical multipurpose vehicle at IDEX 2017.

The developers have integrated the anti-tank missile system “Barrier” into “Fantom”. With such armament, the nearly invisible and mobile “Fantom” is capable of striking heavy and light armoured targets at a distance of 100 to 5,000 meters. In addition, “Fantom” is equipped with a stabilized rotating platform for different types of armament. Fire tests of “Fantom” with the installed machine gun of 12.7 mm calibre confirmed the high efficiency of the new development.

*1. JAIS 4×4 multi-purpose fighting vehicle*




Photo by Blue Steel Books
The JAIS Family of Vehicles brings together forty years of experience in protected optimized mobility. The JAIS is the next generation of MRAP, providing essential balance between firepower, survivability, but with mobility for modern, conventional and asymmetric operations. Crew survivability is centred around a battle-proven “crew citadel” protection system, protecting against mine, IED and ballistic threats. The JAIS vehicle architecture supports multiple mission variants and equipment options, such as a full motorised infantry section, with a manned turret or remote weapon system.

The vehicle also provides cost-effective solutions for recce, patrol, utility and specialist roles, such as the ambulance variant. The highly modular JAIS family of vehicles provide modern suspension and powertrain, high power to weight ratio and excellent situational awareness.

The modular design employed in both the 4×4 and 6×6 ensures that all aspects of maintenance, servicing and repairs can easily be undertaken even in-the-field. With up to 90% commonality with the larger 6×6, the logistics footprint to support a diverse fleet is reduced thereby lowering total cost of owner-shop

http://defence-blog.com/army/top-5-idex2017.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*IDEX 2017: Riviera Boat displays new interceptor craft*





The new Seaguard 33 displayed at IDEX. Source: IHS Markit/Michele Capeleto
The United Arab Emirates (UAE)-based Riviera Boat is showcasing its new generation of fast interceptor craft at NAVDEX 2017 held in Abu Dhabi, with one featuring in a live demonstration.

"The Seaguard 33 craft has been adapted to meet the requests that we were presented by our customers in the region," Nadeem Nabulsi, the company's projects manager, told _Jane's_. "We often received requests to increase the vessel's storage. This boat has a larger space for weapons and armaments."

The vessel, which is 11.1 m long and 2.85 m wide, can perform tasks such as patrolling and interception. When powered by two 400 hp Mercury 400R outboard engines, it can reach top speeds of up 50 kt and cruise at 35 kt.

The armament fit can include up to three guns, with the one displayed at IDEX fitted with a forward .50 Cal Browning and two 7.62 mm M60 on either side.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(175 of 243 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/67961/idex-2017-riviera-boat-displays-new-interceptor-craft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*UAE Signs Contract Worth 553 million AED With Trust International Group*






Photo by Trust International Group
On the second day of IDEX 2017, a UAE army spokesman announced a contract signed with Trust International Group worth over 553 Million AED to supply an array of Reactive Armor for vehicles. The deal, by far the largest in its category this year signals a new and strategic type of cooperation between the local Emirati company and the Armed Forces.

It is always good when we find ourselves in a place where we are supplying the UAE army with the best and the latest, stated James Todd, the COO of Trust International Group and we will continue to do so. Part of what we have for the future is also aimed at the same direction in technology and our partnership with German and International companies will only continue, Rheinmetall is perhaps a good example.

On the second day of the show Trust displayed the VINGTAQS long range observation system from Norway, a Sniper Detecting System for vehicles from Germany and a state of the art cloaking shroud for main battle tanks; SolarSigma from Canada.

http://defence-blog.com/army/uae-si...llion-aed-with-trust-international-group.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

can somebody post pictures of AVIC stall at IDEX 2017 and specifically JF17B model which is being displayed


----------



## cabatli_53

Tunisia bought 70 Ejder-III vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

cabatli_53 said:


> Tunisia bought 70 Ejder-III vehicles.


Saw that yesterday... but as always, they could at least tell us with what option...


----------



## Khafee

cabatli_53 said:


> Otokar and UAE signed deal worth 661 million $ for Arma 8x8 vehicles !


https://defence.pk/threads/idex-2017-new-rabdan-ends-uae-8x8-search.479314/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*VPK LLC Displays Tigr and Bear Special Armoured Vehicles at IDEX 2017*





SPM-3 VPK-3924 “Medved”. Photo by VPK LLC
Russian defence company “Military Industrial Company” (VPK LLC) is showcasing its full-scale wheeled armoured vehicles at IDEX 2017 exhibition.

One is the SBM VPK-233136 “Tigr” (Tiger) special armoured vehicles, the other being the SPM-3 VPK-3924 “Medved” (Bear) special police vehicle. While the “Tigr” has been exhibited at Arms Shows abroad to date, IDEX 2017 became the “Medved’s” debut.

Arms Shows abroad to date, IDEX 2017 became the “Medved’s” debut. VPK’s LLC management decided to unveil Russia’s first MRAP vehicle, the SPM-3 “Medved”, abroad owing to the keen interest displayed by foreign specialists during arms shows in Russia.





SPM-3 Medved 4×4 mine-protected armoured vehicle is manufactured by Military Industrial Company (VPK) for use by the armed and internal security forces of Russia. The vehicle was unveiled during the Interpolitex 2001 homeland security exhibition held in Moscow, Russia.

The SPM-3 Medved armoured vehicle, which features V-type hull, is based on 4×4 wheeled chassis. It is 5.9m-long, 2.5m-wide and 2.6m-high, and has a gross vehicle weight of 12.8t.

With a payload capacity of 1,200kg, the vehicle carries up to ten personnel, including two crew members. The crew cabin is fitted with a two-piece ballistic windshield and has a door on either side.

http://defence-blog.com/army/vpk-ll...r-special-armoured-vehicles-at-idex-2017.html

*IDEX 2017: UAE company debuts new MRAP*








UAE-based company Isotrex Manufacturing has unveiled a new all-terrain mine resistant ambush-protected (MRAP) vehicle at this year's IDEX exhibition.

Known as the Legion, the MRAP is a multi-mission platform that can perform a number of roles including armoured personnel carrier, command post, cargo operations, reconnaissance, special operations and lead convoy operations.

Anton Nadjafov, project director at Isotrex Manufacturing, told _Shephard_ that the Legion had been in development for two years and additional trials are planned for this year.

'It is going through blast trials in the summer,' said Nadjafov, adding that the armour protection was built to STANAG 4569 specifications and the vehicle also featured blast protection seats.

Potential markets included the Middle East, Africa and even some European countries. A big focus, however, will be 'developing the UAE market' and potentially supplying the country's armed forces.

Nadjafov said the Legion – which is production ready – is one of the only full-up military vehicles being produced in the UAE that is based on a fully-certified chassis. In comparison, many other military vehicles produced in the country use a commercial off-the-shelf chassis, reducing their protection and mobility levels.

The new 4x4 vehicle features a turbo-charged Cummins ISLe 375 EURO 3 engine, capable of 370hp (276W), and an Allison 3200 transmission. Maximum speed is 110km/h and with a 320 litre fuel tank is capable of driving 850km.

Gross vehicle weight is 19,000kg and payload capacity comes in at 4,500kg. A range of manned and ummanned turrets can be fitted that utilise 5.56mm, 7.62mm and 12.7mm weapon systems. At IDEX, the display vehicle was fitted with an IMX-23 manned turret.

Other options include an NBC system, rear towing hitch, self-recovery winch, automatic fire extinguishing system, gun ports and forward-looking infrared cameras.

Off-road capability is enabled by a suspension that features full independent swing semi-axles, as well as a central tyre inflation system that can be operated by an electronic controller on the dashboard.

The development of the Legion by Isotrex forms part of a wider strategy by the company to focus more towards the military sector and less on the security domain, which the company has traditionally focused on.

'The civil market has been flooded with vehicles, and supply has exceeded demand,' said Nadjafov, explaining the reason for the shift.

For more news and analysis about IDEX 2017 see the Shephard Media homepage here.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/idex-2017-uae-company-debuts-new-mrap/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

The SC said:


> Turkey Showcases New *Khan* Missile at IDEX 2017
> 
> Turkey’s defense firm Roketsan released an image of new Khan ballistic missile program at IDEX 2017 military exhibition.
> 
> The artillery missile Khan, designed and produced by Roketsan, can provide mass fire power on High Payoff Targets within area of influence of the army.
> 
> Roketsan at IDEX2017 reported that the Khan missile has a diameter of 610 mm, a total weight of 2500 kg, and a 470 kg warhead.
> 
> Khan missile provides high lethality depth by means of its long range. Khan missile can be launched from Roketsan made Weapon System and other platforms with applicable interfaces and integration.



Turkey announced for the first time at international level the IDEX-2017 exhibition in Abu Dhabi, the export version of the Bora missile developed and produced by ROKETSAN. 

The export version of the short-range ballistic missile (SRBM) is called Khan.

The missile has a diameter of 610 mm, a weight of 2,500 kg and a warhead weight of 470 kg. 

Khan hits its target by a 50-meter error posibility from its maximum range. 

There are two options available: Khan, aided Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) with Inertial Navigation System (INS) or only INS system. Khan missile is expected to bring competition in its class. C4Defence has reached information about the range of the missile which attracted much attention when first announced. Accordingly, Bora is able to hit targets located 80 to 280 km away. The same range also apply to Khan.

http://en.c4defence.com/Agenda/bora-khan-on-abu-dhabi-campaign/3808/1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*UAE Awards Rosoboronexport US$708 Million Anti-armor Missiles Contract: IDEX 2017 News*








Russian Kornet E Anti-armor missile system
- A +
Russian arms agency Rosoboronexport has been awarded an AED2.6 billion (US$708 million approx) contract by the UAE Armed Forces to supply anti-armour missiles.

Staff Brigadier-General Rashid Mohammed Al Shamsi, Official Spokesperson of IDEX 2017 announced the deal in Abu Dhabi yesterday while not providing any further information.

However sources told defenseworld.net that the selected system could be the Kornet-E, a shoulder fired anti-armour system effective against tanks, armoured personnel carriers, hovering helicopters and re-inforced fortifications and bunkers. It is even effective against explosive reactive armour, designed to defeat anti-tank projectiles.

The Kornet-E could also be mounted atop light armored vehicles in a cluster of 4 providing effective firepower against enemy armour. It could seek and destroy enemy tanks before they could sight the Kornet-E.


http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18...issiles_Contract__IDEX_2017_News#.WKxnCzt95PY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Zarvan said:


> *UAE Awards Rosoboronexport US$708 Million Anti-armor Missiles Contract: IDEX 2017 News*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Kornet E Anti-armor missile system
> - A +
> Russian arms agency Rosoboronexport has been awarded an AED2.6 billion (US$708 million approx) contract by the UAE Armed Forces to supply anti-armour missiles.
> 
> Staff Brigadier-General Rashid Mohammed Al Shamsi, Official Spokesperson of IDEX 2017 announced the deal in Abu Dhabi yesterday while not providing any further information.
> 
> However sources told defenseworld.net that the selected system could be the Kornet-E, a shoulder fired anti-armour system effective against tanks, armoured personnel carriers, hovering helicopters and re-inforced fortifications and bunkers. It is even effective against explosive reactive armour, designed to defeat anti-tank projectiles.
> 
> The Kornet-E could also be mounted atop light armored vehicles in a cluster of 4 providing effective firepower against enemy armour. It could seek and destroy enemy tanks before they could sight the Kornet-E.
> 
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18...issiles_Contract__IDEX_2017_News#.WKxnCzt95PY


So it's around 750 units. 
Info: 1 Unit = 1 Launcher+10x missiles

But 750 units is too much.. so maybe more around 350-400 units + missiles...


----------



## WarFariX

Khafee said:


> https://defence.pk/threads/idex-2017-new-rabdan-ends-uae-8x8-search.479314/


sir did you go to AVIC stall ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> sir did you go to AVIC stall ?


Not yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

Khafee said:


> Not yet.


isnt it finished now :-(


----------



## Khafee

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> isnt it finished now :-(


Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

Khafee said:


> Thursday.


great...sir plz try to take images of JF17B model from every angle and post it here...and fc31 too ..thnx in advance


----------



## The Eagle

Khafee said:


> Thursday.



Would love to see some good clicks and soon qualitative and informative thread(s) as per different subjects/weapons, at your ease. 

Good luck.


----------



## Khafee

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> great...sir plz try to take images of JF17B model from every angle and post it here...and fc31 too ..thnx in advance





The Eagle said:


> Would love to see some good clicks and soon qualitative and informative thread(s) as per different subjects/weapons, at your ease.
> 
> Good luck.



Bro, somebody of my rank doesn't takes pics. When I go there will be 4 other subordinates with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput Warrior

What did Pakistan display?


----------



## The Eagle

Khafee said:


> Bro, somebody of my rank doesn't takes pics. When I go there will be 4 other subordinates with me.



Pictures, said merely for reference not saying that you will be doing Sir..... Someone will be providing you with.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Rajput Warrior said:


> What did Pakistan display?


ABU DHABI // Not in the market for a Baynunah-class corvette or an armoured personnel carrier? Idex may still have something for you.

How about a gold-plated rifle, robotic suit or diamond-studded electric motorbike?

Gold and chrome-plated pistols, sub-machineguns and rifles were on display at the Pakistan Ordnance Factories booth at Adnec on Monday.

"Normally we present them to high-level dignitaries but some clients also buy them as collector’s items," said Usman Bhatti, the company’s director.

"We have different designs we choose from for engravings and we can also engrave the client’s name. Officials from Middle East countries are very fond of these."

The luxury weapons can cost close to US$1,000, or Dh3,670.

"The chrome is slightly cheaper and they haven’t been used in combat yet. That would spoil them so it’s mainly for collectors," Mr Bhatti said. "So far we’ve given chrome-plated rifles to Bahrain’s guards for drills.

"We’ve also given them to some VIP dignitaries in Pakistan on behalf of the president or the prime minister, and we plan on opening a sales office in Dubai at the end of March to do business with Middle East countries."
http://www.thenational.ae/uae/surprising-array-of-weapons-on-hand-at-idex

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Norinco's 'Red Arrow'





















Face protection armour











A closer look at Seabob BlackShadow 730 diver transport reportedly procured by Russia Special Forces















India Brahmos





Egypt




















Yugoimport





UAE A-night from Frontiers next generation soldier gear




















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pakistan and Ukraine discussed joint production of Main Battle Tanks at *IDEX2017* in Dubai

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Survitecgroup





*
=========================================
IDEX 2017: New Rabdan ends UAE 8x8 search
UAE company Tawazun has developed a new variant of the Arma 8x8 armoured vehicle in partnership with Turkish manufacturer Otokar.*










Technical specifications provided by Tawazun state that the Rabdan has Gross Vehicle Weight of 28t with a maximum of 30t. It is 8m long by 3.25m wide and has a height of 2.3m. This is heavier and bigger in size than the standard 24t Arma 8x8 – Comparing the specifications the Rabdan has been lengthened by 15cm and widened by 55cm to fit the turret.

This is what other armoured vehicle providers have been attempting to do. With the contract it seems that Otokar has come up with a cost effective solution that the UAE is happy with.

Rabdan has a crew capacity up to 12 including the driver and commander. In the IFV configuration there is gunner, commander, driver and eight dismounts, but the APC version has 10 dismounts with just a driver and commander. It offers ballistic protection up to STANAG Level 4 and mine protection up to STANAG Level 4a/b.

Power comes from a six cylinder, 12.5 litre diesel Caterpillar 600hp engine, water cooled and with F-34 and F-54 fuel compatibility. It has an Allison 4500 gearbox and Michelin XZL 14.00 R20 tyres with a Run Flat system and CTIS.

Rabdan has a top speed of 105km/h and a range of 700km and can travel up to 10km/h in water with its rear propellers.
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/idex-2017-new-rabdan-ends-uae-8x8-search/

*IDEX 2017: New lease of life for Leclerc French MBT*















































Namir 6x6




















Namir 4x4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

C4I, Blue Force Tracking, Early Waring Systems, EW and BMS





Special Operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Khafee said:


> ABU DHABI // Not in the market for a Baynunah-class corvette or an armoured personnel carrier? Idex may still have something for you.
> 
> How about a gold-plated rifle, robotic suit or diamond-studded electric motorbike?
> 
> Gold and chrome-plated pistols, sub-machineguns and rifles were on display at the Pakistan Ordnance Factories booth at Adnec on Monday.
> 
> "Normally we present them to high-level dignitaries but some clients also buy them as collector’s items," said Usman Bhatti, the company’s director.
> 
> "We have different designs we choose from for engravings and we can also engrave the client’s name. Officials from Middle East countries are very fond of these."
> 
> The luxury weapons can cost close to US$1,000, or Dh3,670.
> 
> "The chrome is slightly cheaper and they haven’t been used in combat yet. That would spoil them so it’s mainly for collectors," Mr Bhatti said. "So far we’ve given chrome-plated rifles to Bahrain’s guards for drills.
> 
> "We’ve also given them to some VIP dignitaries in Pakistan on behalf of the president or the prime minister, and we plan on opening a sales office in Dubai at the end of March to do business with Middle East countries."
> http://www.thenational.ae/uae/surprising-array-of-weapons-on-hand-at-idex
> View attachment 379070
> View attachment 379071



Same crap, do these guys think saddam and his likes are gonna arm their militaries with gold plated guns.

They serious suck at marketing, they'd even fail at selling eggs to a housewife.

No good promotional videos of things like JF,AK,AZ,K-8,SMs,FAC/Missile boats or APCs/APCS,guided motions etc or other big ticket items they somehow managed to produce.

But hey we got gold played guns.


----------



## The SC

Nexter VBCI












































































UAE Khamasin "Nano Technology" gun that paralyses military armoured vehicles and radars electronics..it is not destructive, we may call it disruptive..





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IDEX 2017: China develops SR7 rocket launcher*





*The SR7's launcher unit can accomodate 122 mm and 220 mm rockets. (IHS Markit/Patrick Allen)*

*IDEX 2017: China develops SR7 rocket launcher*
China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) has expanded its family of multiple-rocket launchers (MRLs) with the development of the SR7.

The SR7 is a lightweight system that is based on a 6x6 cross-country chassis and is intended to have a high level of mobility; the vehicle features a protected two-door cab.

Mounted on the rear of the platform is the launcher, which appears to be one half of that used in the NORINCO SR5 Universal Artillery Rocket Launcher (UARL).
This is understood to have been developed specifically for the export market rather than for the Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) and known to have been exported to at least one country - Bahrain.

The launcher unit can accommodate one pod of 20 122 mm rockets or one pod of six 220 mm rockets; once these have been fired new pods can be loaded using the on board loading system.

Assuming that the launcher has the same capabilities as the SR5, it will feature a powered traverse section and an elevation of up to 60°.

It is assumed that the launcher can fire the same family of unguided 122 mm rockets as the SR5, which have maximum ranges of 30, 40 and 50 km.

In addition, it can fire a guided 122 mm rocket with a maximum range of 40 km which is fitted with a high-explosive (HE) warhead.

As well as the 122 mm rockets, the SR7 can fire 220 mm unguided rockets with a maximum range of 70 km and guided rockets of this caliber.

MRLs are typically employed as area effect weapons, with a significant number of unguided rockets being launched to saturate the target.

By launching precision guided types, fewer rockets need to be fired to produce the same effect, which has the added benefit of reducing the logistics burden.

http://www.janes.com/article/67936/idex-2017-china-develops-sr7-rocket-launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

bomb guidance kit Roketsan





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Talios, optronic pod from Thales is the super eye of the Rafale combat aircraft





===============================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

The SC said:


> Face protection armour




Is that made by the UAE?


----------



## The SC

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IDEX 2017: Rheinmetall demonstrates Gladius Future Soldier System capabilities*

At IDEX 2017 Rheinmetall is emphasizing the Group’s status as a leading supplier of soldier systems, along with its unsurpassed ability to integrate dismounted troops into networked-enabled operations. Rheinmetall will be demonstrating the capabilities of its “Future Soldier – Extended System” (Gladius), now in service with the German Army and other export customers.




*Gladius Future Soldier System presented at IDEX 2017*

Experience gained and lessons learned in recent conflicts underscore once again the importance of having well-trained, well-equipped, highly flexible, highly mobile infantry forces that are capable of operating in joint and combined scenarios and putting boots on the ground where they are needed most, ultimately achieving the desired military outcome.

As a globally leading developer and supplier of soldier systems, Rheinmetall can point to abundant experience in this field: the Group is already producing the modular Future Soldier - Expanded System (dubbed “Gladius” by Rheinmetall) on behalf of the German Bundeswehr, as well as various systems and component solutions for other NATO partners.

In July 2015, the Canadian government contracted with Rheinmetall to start the qualification phase of the Canadian Army’s Integrated Soldier System (ISS).

From individual components to integrated systems based on operational requirements and doctrines, Rheinmetall offers flexible and scalable technology, a wide variety of command and control and display solutions, different levels of integration as well as variable vehicle integration, including Rheinmetall or third-party hardware and software.

Rheinmetall Defence has longstanding experience and expertise in networked-enabled operations and system integration. In particular, the Group’s ability to develop seamless C2 system architectures based on international standards – from the individual rifleman up to Battalion-level command posts – is essential for implementing soldier modernization programmes. 

Advanced technologies make a major contribution to improving the five main capabilities of modern warfare – protection, lethality, command and control as well as mobility and sustainment. Rheinmetall’s goal is a well-protected soldier, equipped with integrated weapons, with a clear picture of the tactical situation and reliable means of communication.

Rheinmetall soldier systems improve performance in all five capability areas without overburdening the individual rifleman. The system is modular, resulting in reduced volume, weight and power consumption. This ensures greater operational flexibility and the ability to quickly adapt to new situations and mission requirements. The equipment is easy to use even under harsh conditions and in stressful combat situations when performance and low weight are paramount.


http://www.armyrecognition.com/idex...re_soldier_system_capabilities_221021710.html



EgyptianAmerican said:


> Is that made by the UAE?


I think so, since the body armour is made in the UAE







Anti-UAV Gun






This F16 is the newest generation of legendary. Discover the F-16V





(link: http://lmt.co/2e01rwM) lmt.co/2e01rwM IDEX2017

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






With the launch of GlobalEye just over a year ago and an order from the UAE for Saab’s Swing Role Surveillance System (SRSS), Ann Kullberg, Saab’s head of marketing within airborne surveillance, looks back at developments.

*Things got off to a flying start at Dubai Airshow in November 2015 when the UAE announced its purchase of Saab’s new Swing Role Surveillance System (SRSS) solution featuring the new extended range airborne radar, Erieye ER, as well as a new Command and Control (C2) suite and sensors.*
Months later, Saab officially launched the new solution GlobalEye at Singapore Airshow. GlobalEye is available in a several configurations, with the Swing Role Surveillance System representing the top-of-the range.

*Unique swing-role capability*
Saab is unique on the market with this swing-role capability. With its combination of sensors and systems integrated on the Global 6000 aircraft GlobalEye is capable of surveillance and command and control in the air, maritime and ground domain, simultaneously. GlobalEye´s combination of capabilities in the three domains, where traditionally different platforms were required for example for AEW&C and maritime surveillance (MPA), gives a huge advantage.

“In an emergency situation every single second can be crucial, and having three surveillance capabilities simultaneously in one solution gives the user the information and time advantage. When an incident occurs, GlobalEye can switch from stand-off to close-up surveillance and identification, and then lead the mission, including other units if required,” says Ann.

The multiple sensors integrated in the C2 system provide true swing-role capacity with the flexibility to perform long and short range surveillance, as well as identification and to switch instantly between these tasks during ongoing missions. Saab is the only supplier in the world to offer all this in a single solution. 

*Gain time through flexibility*
“The flexibility provided by GlobalEye’s ability to switch roles instantly paired with its unrivalled range and endurance gives the crucial advantage of a shorter decision cycle, known as the Observe, Orient, Decide, and Act (OODA) loop. If you look at a search and rescue situation as an example, the time-gain this flexibility gives can help save lives,” Ann concludes.

Saab’s AEW&C technology is in operation in eight countries on several aircraft carriers making it the most widely used AEW&C system in the world.


http://saab.com/about-saab/sites/mi...baleye-update-on-an-extraordinary-first-year/

UAE Joint Air Command armed Bell 407 at IDEX2017, converted passenger helo for COIN ops can fire Hellfire, Hydra rockets + machine guns











KC-390





*
UAE Awards Rosoboronexport US$708 Million Anti-armor Missiles Contract: IDEX 2017 News*







*The Most Interesting Military Vehicles of the 2017 IDEX Defence Show






Top 5 of IDEX 2017

This week, hundreds of thousands of defence professionals, world leaders, military and journalists converge on Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre for the IDEX 2017.

The IDEX defence show takes place in Abu Dhabi from 19 to 23 February 2017, the most important event of its kind in the Middle East. IDEX 2017 is one of the world’s largest and most strategically important defence and security exhibitions. Exhibitors and visitors have the opportunity to meet local and international manufacturers and suppliers of the latest equipment, technology and systems.

A total of 1,235 companies including Boeing, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, Raytheon and UkrOboronProm are taking part in the five-day defence expo. More than 100,000 visitors are expected to descend on the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (Adnec).

Here are five vehicles, that surprised us on IDEX 2017.

5. Kaplan-20 armored fighting vehicle 





The Turkish defence FNSS company unveiled its new generation armored fighting vehicle that has the ability to move together with main battle tanks, has a 22-25 Hp/ton power-to-weight ratio, which takes into account the weight of the communication system and the automatic transmission.

The Kaplan-20 architecture contains protection systems against mines, rocket propelled grenades and kinetic energy threats. In addition up to date electronic subsystems are also integrated together with high performance power pack, heavy duty suspension and tracks which enables the vehicle to carry heavy loads such as 105 mm gun systems.

4. Rabdan armored wheeled vehicle 





UAE company Tawazun officially unveiled its Rabdan armoured vehicle at IDEX 2017.

Rabdan has been developed by Al Jasoor, a joint venture company between Tawazun and Otokar UAE, which is a subsidiary of Otokar. The infantry fighting vehicle is to be built in manufacturing facilities at the Tawazun Industrial Park in Abu Dhabi.

The UAE Army has long had a requirement for a new vehicle to replace its tracked BMP-3 vehicles but wants a more mobile 8×8 wheeled vehicle to take its place.

3. Milosh BOV M16 armoured combat vehicle 






Serbia’s Yugoimport-SDPR unveiled the Milosh BOV M16 armoured multi-purpose combat vehicle at IDEX 2017 exhibition.

The Milosh BOV M16 is a new tactical armoured combat vehicle designed and manufactured by Yugoimport-SDPR in SDPR “Complex Battle Systems” factory in Velika Plana, Serbia.

2. «Fantom» unmanned tactical vehicle





SFTE “SpetsTechnoExport”, which is a part of the SC “Ukroboronprom”, has showcased a new «Fantom» unmanned tactical multipurpose vehicle at IDEX 2017.

The developers have integrated the anti-tank missile system “Barrier” into “Fantom”. With such armament, the nearly invisible and mobile “Fantom” is capable of striking heavy and light armoured targets at a distance of 100 to 5,000 meters. In addition, “Fantom” is equipped with a stabilized rotating platform for different types of armament. Fire tests of “Fantom” with the installed machine gun of 12.7 mm calibre confirmed the high efficiency of the new development.

1. JAIS 4×4 multi-purpose fighting vehicle





The JAIS Family of Vehicles brings together forty years of experience in protected optimized mobility. The JAIS is the next generation of MRAP, providing essential balance between firepower, survivability, but with mobility for modern, conventional and asymmetric operations. Crew survivability is centred around a battle-proven “crew citadel” protection system, protecting against mine, IED and ballistic threats. The JAIS vehicle architecture supports multiple mission variants and equipment options, such as a full motorised infantry section, with a manned turret or remote weapon system.

The vehicle also provides cost-effective solutions for recce, patrol, utility and specialist roles, such as the ambulance variant. The highly modular JAIS family of vehicles provide modern suspension and powertrain, high power to weight ratio and excellent situational awareness.

The modular design employed in both the 4×4 and 6×6 ensures that all aspects of maintenance, servicing and repairs can easily be undertaken even in-the-field. With up to 90% commonality with the larger 6×6, the logistics footprint to support a diverse fleet is reduced thereby lowering total cost of owner-shop

http://defence-blog.com/army/top-5-idex2017.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
China presented 39 products some for the first time outside of China


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

IN boat there for taking part in naval show. Details in evening.


----------



## The SC

Damen Shipyard Unveils SIGMA 6110 Corvette at NAVDEX 2017











*New XMini Robotic Manufacturing System introduced by Exechon at IDEX 2017*
Exechon, LLC, a joint-venture (JV) company comprising Abu Dhabi-based Injaz National, U.S. global security and aerospace company Lockheed Martin, and Sweden-based Tecgrant AB, introduced its new XMini today at the International Defence Exposition and Conference (IDEX) in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates

*




New XMini Robotic Manufacturing System showcased at IDEX 2017*

The XMini is a robotic, next-generation intelligent portable machine system that uses Parallel Kinematics Machining (PKM) to support industrial automated manufacturing capabilities. As a standalone tool or as part of an existing production system, the XMini merges the flexibility and high dynamics of the articulated-arm robot with the stiffness and accuracy of the rigid machine tool. The device, which is made of carbon fiber, can be taken apart and reassembled inside spaces traditionally inaccessible to machines or people, such as an aircraft wing box.

The XMini is the first product developed by the JV, and establishes an engineering and manufacturing center for advancing this technology in the aerospace, defense and automotive sectors, as well as other industrial areas. The facility is set to open at Masdar Institute in 2017.

"Exechon is based in the UAE to nurture local innovation and accelerate the expansion of industrial automation and robotics manufacturing in the region," said Kalle Neumann, Exechon chief executive officer. "The XMini on display at IDEX is built locally in Abu Dhabi to support international aerospace, defense and automotive markets around the world."

Commenting on the partnership, Rick Edwards, executive vice president of Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control, said, "We are excited to celebrate this milestone in the partnership with local experts to develop the XMini, which will enhance local manufacturing capabilities and create long-term economic benefits. The XMini reflects Lockheed Martin's commitment to supporting the UAE's goal of becoming the leading supplier of cutting-edge, automated manufacturing technology."

His Excellency Sultan Rashed Saeed Al Dhaheri, chairman of Injaz National added, "Today marks an important step in our international collaboration to bring this new technology and manufacturing capacity into the UAE. We look forward to continuing our partnership to facilitate meaningful and lasting economic impact throughout the Emirates."

Exechon has several key partnerships in the UAE and around the world to bring its products to market:

- *Tawazun Economic Council*. The Council made the formation of the JV possible through its support of the UAE's strategy to develop advanced and pioneering technology for the UAE and worldwide markets.

- *Masdar Institute of Science and Technology*. The Masdar Institute is a research-oriented university in Abu Dhabi. Our Application and Technology Center will be located on its campus.

- *Premier Composites*. Dubai-based Premier Composites is the supplier for XMini carbon fiber components. Maintaining a local supply chain for critical parts lowers costs and maximizes local economic value addition.

- *AAR.* An industry-leading provider of aviation services and integrated supply-chain solutions, U.S.-based AAR is responsible for XMini strategic production sourcing, procurement, kitting, and aftermarket component distribution.

The XMini can be found on display in the Lockheed Martin stand at IDEX, at 01-A11 in the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (ADNEC).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IDEX 2017 Arabic Military Industries section





*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Airbus Zephyr HAPS makes first civil flight in Dubai*
Posted 25 September 2014 

A team of engineers from the Emirates Institution for Advanced Science and Technology (EIAST) and the Airbus Zephyr programme has successfully completed the first civil flight of the Airbus Zephyr High Altitude Pseudo-Satellite (HAPS).






The flight, completed last week in Dubai, achieved the highest altitude ever reached in the United Arab Emirates, 61,696 ft., and by completing a full day / night cycle of operation also recorded the longest flight of any aircraft within the UAE.
The flight was approved by the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority (DCAA) and represents the first time that a HAPS operation has been authorised by a civil authority. 
"DCAA are proud to have been able to support EIAST and Airbus to complete the first flight of a High Altitude pseudo-satellite in the UAE." said Michael Rudolph of the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority (DCAA) and then explained the importance of the operation. 
"By working closely with EIAST, Airbus, DCAA, Sheikh Zayed Centre and our military Air Force colleagues we have been able to complete not only the first flight of such a novel air vehicle but also safely manage a flight to above 60,000 feet close to one of the three busiest airports in the world. This shows that Dubai and the DCAA hold a leading position in developing and implementing procedures and policies for the safe and efficient operation of UAVs within the region"
Sarah Amiri, EIAST Programme manager for the Advanced Aerial Systems Programme said “This has been an outstanding cooperation between Airbus, EIAST and the Dubai CAA and we are delighted that within a few short months we have integrated, tested and flown such an advanced unmanned aircraft and been able to demonstrate a number of applications that are critical to Dubai and the wider world.”
“The flight in Dubai demonstrated the ability of Zephyr to operate in regions of the world’s most crowded airspaces”, said Chris Kelleher, Technical Director of the Airbus HAPS programme. ”I am immensely grateful for the support and diligence of the Dubai CAA and other authorities in working closely with the combined EIAST Airbus Team to ensure a safe and successful stratospheric flight. With all systems working well in temperatures ranging between +40oC and -80oC and up to a maximum altitude of 61,696ft, this flight further reinforces confidence in Zephyr for users and regulators.”
Jens Federhen, Head of the Airbus HAPS programme, highlighted the importance of this most recent flight for the Airbus programme: ”Airbus has long recognised the value that HAPS can bring to important civil applications such as resource management, environmental monitoring and support to emergency services and it was critical that we demonstrated that the Zephyr could be operated under civil jurisdiction to enable these services to be offered. With the support of the Dubai CAA, EIAST has shown, for the first time anywhere, that such operations can be undertaken in the civil domain.”
EIAST and Airbus now intend to work together on the development of more advanced HAPS systems and payloads and, through further demonstrating safe flight operations, to enable these systems to provide essential services to the civil and commercial markets.


http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/airbus-zephyr-haps-makes-first-civil-flight-in-dubai.html






*Zephyr, the High Altitude Pseudo-Satellite*







Zephyr is a High Altitude Pseudo-Satellite (HAPS) that fills a capability gap between satellites and UAVs:


runs exclusively on solar power
flies above the weather and above commercial air traffic.
Replacing one conventional UAV with just one Zephyr would save 2,000 tons of fuel each year.

Uniquely designed for both military and commercial purposes, Zephyr can deliver numerous payload capabilities across two platforms. Zephyr S with its ability to carry payloads, offering voice, data communications both line of sight and beyond the line of sight, and line of sight high resolution optical imagery. Zephyr T carrying larger payloads offers the ability to bring more active payloads to the fore; for example, widespread, persistent internet coverage to remote areas of the globe, and active RADAR. Together they enable real-time mapping, internet and a number of surveillance opportunities to meet a broad range of requirements.


*THE ZEPHYR FAMILY
*




Zephyr S




Zephyr T








Airbus has two variants of the Zephyr designed to accommodate a variety of payload capacities.

Zephyr S is the name of the production variant of the Zephyr 8 vehicle.

The larger size of the Zephyr T (Twin) vehicle enables it to accommodate payloads with larger masses and continuous power in excess of 300W to accommodate for example RADAR, LIDAR,ESM/ELINT and Broadband CommsA key feature of the Zephyr family is that they share common avionics, software, power flosystems, propulsion design and command and control and aero-structural design and elements. This means that production of the larger vehicle follows closely on the success of the Zephyr S.

*More info on Zephyr S and Zephyr T*











*USE ZEPHYR S FOR:*

Maritime & Border surveillance
Environmental surveillance
In-theatre C4ISTAR relay
Missile detection
Navigation
SIGINT
Ad-hoc communication bandwith
Continuous imagery
Many further …

More information on Zephyr S

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

The SC said:


> I think so, since the body armor is made in the UAE



Well I wish Egypt would purchase gear from the UAE not only are they a brotherly nation but much more trustworthy and reliable then other partners that we have *Cough* *America* *Cough*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Indeed, all Arabs should complement each others in military gear, it has started happening, it is a good sign since they are all still developing their military industries, some faster, some slower, but they are getting there with other Muslim brothers too like Turkey, Pakistan, Malaysia and Indonesia, and also with reliable and trustworthy friends like China, South Africa, South Korea and Brazil among others..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Well I wish Egypt would purchase gear from the UAE not only are they a brotherly nation but much more trustworthy and reliable then other partners that we have *Cough* *America* *Cough*



You can get MRAP and also few other products from UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

*PLZ52 155mm Self Propelled Howitzer from China*




*
Siham3 Naval Gun with AA Capability - UAE JV with Leonardo & MBDA*
The UAE company will be responsible for the integration of the weapon system, which combines two Leonardo products: the OTO Marlin WS 30mm Naval Gun and the Medusa MK4/B Electro-Optical Fire Control System, EO-FCS, providing a stand-alone capability to detect and track with high accuracy either air or surface targets. The system is completed with an MBDA Twin Air Defence Mistral missile launcher on a single mounting.
*




UAE Battle Hawk*





*UAE Archangel*
Airframe 
Thrush S2R-660

Power Plant 
Pratt & Whitney PT6A-67F

Max Altitude 
25,000 Ft MSL

Cruise Speed 
180 KTAS

Endurance 
10+ Hrs (ISR Mode)

Seating 
Tandem Dual Control

Data Links 
FMV ROVER Compatible

Communications 
VHF/UHF, SATCOM

Sensor 
WESCAM MX-15 EO/IR

Ordnance 
6 Wing Hardpoints















@The Eagle 
Just for you!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Khafee said:


> *PLZ52 155mm Self Propelled Howitzer from China*
> View attachment 379148
> 
> *
> Siham3 Naval Gun with AA Capability - UAE JV with Leonardo & MBDA*
> The UAE company will be responsible for the integration of the weapon system, which combines two Leonardo products: the OTO Marlin WS 30mm Naval Gun and the Medusa MK4/B Electro-Optical Fire Control System, EO-FCS, providing a stand-alone capability to detect and track with high accuracy either air or surface targets. The system is completed with an MBDA Twin Air Defence Mistral missile launcher on a single mounting.
> *
> View attachment 379154
> 
> UAE Battle Hawk*
> View attachment 379149
> 
> 
> *UAE Archangel*
> Airframe
> Thrush S2R-660
> 
> Power Plant
> Pratt & Whitney PT6A-67F
> 
> Max Altitude
> 25,000 Ft MSL
> 
> Cruise Speed
> 180 KTAS
> 
> Endurance
> 10+ Hrs (ISR Mode)
> 
> Seating
> Tandem Dual Control
> 
> Data Links
> FMV ROVER Compatible
> 
> Communications
> VHF/UHF, SATCOM
> 
> Sensor
> WESCAM MX-15 EO/IR
> 
> Ordnance
> 6 Wing Hardpoints
> 
> View attachment 379151
> View attachment 379152
> View attachment 379150
> View attachment 379153
> 
> 
> @The Eagle
> Just for you!




Thank you Sir and I hope that we will be seeing few nice clicks (provided to you) (not reported but taken with details) once the event concluded. Waiting.

Hows going in there BTW,












*Ampoint highlights new 3XMag-1 and 6XMag-1 magnifiers at IDEX 2017*





Estonia's MILREM has partnered with International Golden Group and Aselsan to integrate the latter's Stabilised Advanced Remote Weapon Station (SARP) on the Tracked Hybrid Modular Infantry System (THeMIS) unmanned ground vehicle (UGV).








(Copyrights belongs to respective owner)

IDEX-UAE 2017






Interesting...

Idex 2017 Microsoft Hololens....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

PatriaOyj lifted lid on a containerised version of its Nemo mortar system







Scorpion Hawn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

China Idex-2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...s-f-16-sales-and-upgrades-with-regions-forces

The US defence company Lockheed Martin is in talks with Arabian Gulf countries to sell F-16 multi-role fighter jets as well as upgrades to existing fleets.

"We are talking to some in the region [about sales]," Rick Groesch, Lockheed’s regional vice president, said on Tuesday at the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) in Abu Dhabi.

Talks with Bahrain on the sale of 16 to 19 F-16s stalled during the administration of the US president Barack Obama but have resumed under Donald Trump, said Mr Groesch. 

"We are talking to them [Bahrain] about it and the [US] government is talking to them about buying an additional production aircraft which will be designated Block 70," he said. 

Bahrain, the first country in the region to acquire F-16s about 25 years ago, is also looking to upgrade its existing fleet of 20 Block 40 aircraft, he said. 

Lockheed Martin is still in discussions about possible upgrade of the UAE’s Block 60 F-16s, called the Desert Falcon. "Our concentration right now is the support of the aircraft that they got to be able to keep them available to fly the combat sortie rates," Mr Groesch said. "We are doing all the stuff right now in conjunction with the UAE Air Force to be able to have them fly those airplanes to 2030 to 2040." 

The company is talking to several countries about upgrades, including to  Egypt for its fleet of 30 Block 15 variant. Lockheed also plans to deliver five to six remaining Block 50 F-16s out of 36 built for Iraq. 

"We will be done with production of Iraq aircraft later on toward the end of this year," Mr Groesch said.

The company plans to keep future production of F-16s in the US, he said. Lockheed has created F-16 assembly plants in Turkey, Portugal, Belgium and the Netherlands in the past.

"The next customer that we sell F-16 to we will build them in the US," said Mr Groesch.

The Trump administration has criticised US companies that have factories and assembly lines overseas and has vowed to create US jobs with his "America First" motto.

As for the delivery of C-130Js for Saudi Arabia, the company is still waiting for government-to-government talks to conclude. In 2013, the US announced Saudi Arabia’s intent to purchase 25 c-130J Super Hercules through a foreign military sale (FMS).

So far, Lockheed has delivered two KC-130J planes to Saudi Arabia.

"We continue to work with Saudi," said Timothy German, a regional executive at Lockheed. "It is an FMS case, so that’s between the US government and the Saudi government to determine the pacing when the rest of them will be delivered."

The UAE had held talks with Lockheed about the purchase of 12 C130J aircraft, without reaching an agreement.

"We continue to support the UAE with their existing fleet of C130 and L-100s," said Mr German. "We are prepared and always having discussions about where they need to go about modernising their C130s."

**********






An Airbus A400M military transporter. The company took a huge financial charge relating to the troubled plane. Bertrand Guay / AFP

While the model entered service five years late in 2013, it has continued to endure setbacks. One aircraft crashed on departing the factory in 2015 after three engines experienced power freezes, killing four people, while last year saw the discovery of cracks and issues with the plane’s propeller gearbox that Airbus has addressed with an interim fix.

Further concerns have emerged regarding the military capabilities of Europe’s biggest ongoing defense programme, so that the withholding of payments will weigh on the programme into 2018, the company warned.

The European aerospace group Airbus took a new €1 billion (Dh3.86bn) charge for its troubled A400M military aircraft programme as it posted higher than expected core earnings and revenues for 2016.

Organisers of the 2017 International Defence Exhibition and Conference are hoping to beat the Dh18.3 billion worth of deals achieved two years ago. Take a look at day three of the biennial arms and defence technology sales exhibition.





Visitors take a look at firearms on display at the Remah International Group. Satish Kumar / The National










































A visitor tries out a firearm at the MCX stand. Reem Mohammed / The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

the Sudanese pavilion at Idex 2017. Reem Mohammed / The National




Visitors take a look at the Mercedez Benz stand. Reem Mohammed / The National





Delegates have a look at the Archangel aircraft at Idex 2017. Reem Mohammed / The National









Above, armed personnel suits on display at Idex 2017. Satish Kumar / The National




Above, a general view of Idex 2017. Satish Kumar / The National




Above, visitors at the Rhein Mettall stand. Satish Kumar / The National




Above, various models of helicopters on display at the Leonardo stand. Satish Kumar / The National





http://www.thenational.ae/business/economy/idex-2017-deals-total-dh407-billion-on-another-bumper-day

The UAE Armed Forces awarded 31 deals worth Dh4.07 billion on day three of Idex, with the biggest contract going to Raytheon.

The US defence firm won a Dh828.3 million contract to supply the UAE Air Force and UAE Air Defence Force with an air defence system and spare parts, said Brigadier General Rashid Al Shamsi, the official spokesman for Idex.

UAE-based Abu Dhabi Autonomous Systems Investments Company won a Dh377m contract to offer Integrated Logistics Support for aircraft.

Palms Sports, another UAE-based company, clinched a Dh365.3m deal to provide specialised jiu-jitsu and combat training instructors.

Bayanat, a unit of Abu Dhabi-owned Emirates Defence Industries Company, won a Dh277m contract for software licences and the production of spatial information.

Tuesday’s deals bring the total for the first three days of the five-day biennial expo to Dh15.41bn.

More than Dh18.3bn worth of deals were struck at the 2015 event.

A total of 1,235 companies including Boeing, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, Raytheon and Russia’s Rostec are taking part in the five-day defence expo, a 3 per cent increase on 2015.

More than 100,000 visitors are expected to descend on the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (Adnec), with the size of the event having expanded by 5 per cent to more than 53,500 square metres.

http://www.thenational.ae/uae/experts-reveal-cyber-security-systems-at-idex

ABU DHABI // An overhaul in the way government websites are protected to help tackle hackers and prevent information leaks was unveiled by the Telecommunications Regulatory Authority at Idex on Monday.

*Among the security systems introduced was Mosaic, which searches a target list for cyber-attacks in the UAE. *

"It is still in beta testing and we started developing the application last August," said Ayoub Fathi, security assistant engineer at the authority.

"It searches keywords that are related to the UAE and finds out from hackers any information we need to know related to the UAE. We’re trying to improve it for now and we hope it will be fully functional by the end of the year."

So far the system has collected huge amounts of data, with hundreds of incidents reported.

"Most hackers are from outside the UAE," Mr Fathi said. "Hacker communities are getting bigger and a lot of information is difficult to detect without such a system. There’s also an increased use of smart technology and this is the kind of information you won’t get anywhere else."

Another system, the Data Leakage Detection System and Recovery, which is still under development, will allow authorities to find out if any confidential information related to the UAE has been made available to the public. "We started it last month," added Mr Fathi. "We’re doing it manually for now, it’s still in early stages and not in its final version yet."

***********


----------



## Zarvan

*IDEX 2017: Burevestnik unveils new 30 mm remotely operated turret*






Burevestnik's new 30 mm remotely operated turret on display at IDEX. Source: IHS Markit/Charles Forrester

Russian company Burevestnik displayed its 30 mm remotely operated turret for the first time at the IDEX show held in Abu Dhabi.

A Burevestnik representative told _Jane's_ that the turret was developed to meet a Russian army requirement for a weapon station that can be fitted to a 4x4 version of the Kamaz Tayfun (Typhoon) family of armoured vehicles, and has now also been marketed for foreign customers.

He said that its combination of lightweight, limited intrusion into the vehicle, and its ability to be powered by existing electrical systems made it ideal for militaries that want to add heavy fire power to their light armoured vehicles.

It has a dual-feed 30Ú165 mm 2A42 cannon with a coaxial 7.62 mm PKTM machine gun mounted on the left side of the turret. The two feeds for the main gun are fed respectively from 200 and 100 magazines that can be reloaded from inside the vehicle.

The electro-optical sight system is not independently stabilised but mounted directly on top of the stabilised main gun. It has day and infrared cameras, a laser range finder that is linked to a fire control system with a ballistic computer to help accurately lay the weapon, as well as an automatic target tracker.

The turret intrudes around 10-15 cm into the vehicle and weighs just 1.1 tonnes, even though it is armoured to STANAG Level 2, according to the Burevestnik representative.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(258 of 350 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/68097/idex-2017-burevestnik-unveils-new-30-mm-remotely-operated-turret

*IDEX 2017: Paramount launches Mwari production*






The Paramount Mwari. Source: Paramount Group

Paramount Group announced on 20 February that production of the military variant of its advanced, high performance, reconnaissance, light aircraft (AHRLAC), the Mwari, is to begin in April.

The first production aircraft is expected to be completed in June or July, with the company citing a "surge in customer demand" for the aircraft. Production of the aircraft is to shift to a new, 15,000 m 2 purpose-built facility at Wonderboom Airport. It is understood that the first Mwari aircraft are to be modified at the new factory from existing AHRLAC aircraft that are being built, before production of new-build, dedicated aircraft will begin in April.

The factory will have the capability to produce 24 aircraft a year with the potential to scale beyond this figure. While an order has been placed, the company declined to disclose how many aircraft it is contracted for.

The Mwari features 25 hardpoints in total, including six under-wing hardpoints. The aircraft has been demonstrated carrying Mokopa anti-tank guided missiles, but has the capability to also carry 20 mm cannon pods, 70 mm guided rockets, and Mk 81 precision-guided munitions.

Speaking to _Jane's_, Paramount Group chairman Ivor Ichikowitz said that the aircraft is "proving to be the most exciting platform at a time when asymmetrical warfare is demanding a platform like this that doesn't exist anywhere else in the world".

The aircraft is able to carry a vast range of sensors for operations, including electro-optical systems and laser designators, infrared line scanning for use in change monitoring, as well as long-range synthetic aperture radar (SAR) for reconnaissance missions. The aircraft is also able to carry electronic warfare systems for both offensive and defensive work.

"All these systems are interconnected and interlinked through a smart server system on board the aircraft. This allows for the integration and overlaying of all the data so that operators can identify anomalies on their patrol path, and make decisions in the cockpit on investigating or dealing with that anomaly.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(352 of 696 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/68091/idex-2017-paramount-launches-mwari-production

*IDEX 2017: Groza-R enters C-UAV fray*





The Groza-R is designed to jam RF and GPS signals. Source: IHS Markit/Huw Williams

KB Radar Design Bureau has developed a manportable counter-unmanned aerial vehicle (C-UAV) system, unveiling the package at IDEX 2017 in Abu Dhabi.

Speaking to _Jane's_, Zhybul Siarhei Victorovich, head of KB Radar's electronic warfare department, said that the Groza-R Counter-Multicopter Radio Electronic Rifle had taken only two months to develop and leveraged the company's expertise in producing larger C-UAV systems.

The complete system comprises three antennas mounted onto a modified Cyma CM0011 rifle, with the jammer unit and battery carried in a backpack and connected to the rifle via a cable. For targeting, the rifle is fitted with a Sturman 1x38 RD optical sight; other equipment includes an SHC-8100L charging unit and a bipod.

The Groza-R is intended to counter commercial multicopters and smaller fixed-wing UAVs, Victorovich said, adding that the system jams satellite navigation signals - GPS, GLONASS, Galileo, and BeiDou systems - and radio-frequency (RF) communications - 2.4-2.485 GHz and 5.76-5.88 GHz.

Victorovich said that the system does not have a spoofing capability, instead it is designed to cause a target to crash or implement its return-to-base protocol.

The system can jam satellite navigation signals to a distance of at least 5 km and RF communications at up to 2 km range.

Victorovich explained that a minimum of power is emitted for both modes of jamming and that it can operate for at least one hour continuously.

The complete system weighs 10 kg - 8 kg of which is the backpack equipment and 2 kg the rifle.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(273 of 283 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/68043/idex-2017-groza-r-enters-c-uav-fray



Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.thenational.ae/business/...s-f-16-sales-and-upgrades-with-regions-forces
> 
> The US defence company Lockheed Martin is in talks with Arabian Gulf countries to sell F-16 multi-role fighter jets as well as upgrades to existing fleets.
> 
> "We are talking to some in the region [about sales]," Rick Groesch, Lockheed’s regional vice president, said on Tuesday at the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Talks with Bahrain on the sale of 16 to 19 F-16s stalled during the administration of the US president Barack Obama but have resumed under Donald Trump, said Mr Groesch.
> 
> "We are talking to them [Bahrain] about it and the [US] government is talking to them about buying an additional production aircraft which will be designated Block 70," he said.
> 
> Bahrain, the first country in the region to acquire F-16s about 25 years ago, is also looking to upgrade its existing fleet of 20 Block 40 aircraft, he said.
> 
> Lockheed Martin is still in discussions about possible upgrade of the UAE’s Block 60 F-16s, called the Desert Falcon. "Our concentration right now is the support of the aircraft that they got to be able to keep them available to fly the combat sortie rates," Mr Groesch said. "We are doing all the stuff right now in conjunction with the UAE Air Force to be able to have them fly those airplanes to 2030 to 2040."
> 
> The company is talking to several countries about upgrades, including to  Egypt for its fleet of 30 Block 15 variant. Lockheed also plans to deliver five to six remaining Block 50 F-16s out of 36 built for Iraq.
> 
> "We will be done with production of Iraq aircraft later on toward the end of this year," Mr Groesch said.
> 
> The company plans to keep future production of F-16s in the US, he said. Lockheed has created F-16 assembly plants in Turkey, Portugal, Belgium and the Netherlands in the past.
> 
> "The next customer that we sell F-16 to we will build them in the US," said Mr Groesch.
> 
> The Trump administration has criticised US companies that have factories and assembly lines overseas and has vowed to create US jobs with his "America First" motto.
> 
> As for the delivery of C-130Js for Saudi Arabia, the company is still waiting for government-to-government talks to conclude. In 2013, the US announced Saudi Arabia’s intent to purchase 25 c-130J Super Hercules through a foreign military sale (FMS).
> 
> So far, Lockheed has delivered two KC-130J planes to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> "We continue to work with Saudi," said Timothy German, a regional executive at Lockheed. "It is an FMS case, so that’s between the US government and the Saudi government to determine the pacing when the rest of them will be delivered."
> 
> The UAE had held talks with Lockheed about the purchase of 12 C130J aircraft, without reaching an agreement.
> 
> "We continue to support the UAE with their existing fleet of C130 and L-100s," said Mr German. "We are prepared and always having discussions about where they need to go about modernising their C130s."
> 
> **********
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Airbus A400M military transporter. The company took a huge financial charge relating to the troubled plane. Bertrand Guay / AFP
> 
> While the model entered service five years late in 2013, it has continued to endure setbacks. One aircraft crashed on departing the factory in 2015 after three engines experienced power freezes, killing four people, while last year saw the discovery of cracks and issues with the plane’s propeller gearbox that Airbus has addressed with an interim fix.
> 
> Further concerns have emerged regarding the military capabilities of Europe’s biggest ongoing defense programme, so that the withholding of payments will weigh on the programme into 2018, the company warned.
> 
> The European aerospace group Airbus took a new €1 billion (Dh3.86bn) charge for its troubled A400M military aircraft programme as it posted higher than expected core earnings and revenues for 2016.
> 
> Organisers of the 2017 International Defence Exhibition and Conference are hoping to beat the Dh18.3 billion worth of deals achieved two years ago. Take a look at day three of the biennial arms and defence technology sales exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visitors take a look at firearms on display at the Remah International Group. Satish Kumar / The National
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visitor tries out a firearm at the MCX stand. Reem Mohammed / The National


Finally some pictures from Assault Rifles booth. Hope to see more pictures from FN and Berreta and other Rifle booth also @Khafee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*IDEX 2017: Abu Dhabi Based Caracal Unveils Home-made Assault Rifle*






Caracal 816 Assault Rifle

Abu Dhabi-based Caracal, a small arms manufacturer has unveiled Sultan, a 5.56mm calibre assault rifle at IDEX 2017.

"Sultan is the company's latest light firearm. It is a 100 per cent national product. It was designed for various assault missions and is capable of carrying a range of military accessories such as flashlights, silencers and sights," Salim Al Ameri, CEO of Caracal International was quoted as saying to WAM Tuesday.

Sultan is a development of the CAR 817 DMR, a 7.62mm, high precision semi-automatic, gas operated, rotating bolt system tactical rifle, produced by Caracal, he said in an interview at the 13th International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX), being held in Abu Dhabi.

Another feature of Sultan is that it does not need to be cleaned of carbon and fouling, even after hundreds of shots.

The subsidiary of Emirates Defence Industries Company (EDIC), Caracal is eyeing to meet the demand for small firearms by the UAE Armed Forces, as well as cater to clients in the Middle East, Europe, Asia and South Africa.

It is not yet known if the new weapon has been qualified to be accepted by the armed forces of the UAE or any other gulf state.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18...Based_Caracal_Unveils_Home_made_Assault_Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

#Taqnia- signed an agreement with #ALIT-to manufacture all types of 'CH' UAVs in Kingdom & to promote them regionally #IDEX2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Chinese stall... Meet & greet.....


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

DAY 4- IDEX2017 - UAE contract list:

Staff Brigadier-General Rashid Mohammed Al Shamsi, Official Spokesperson of IDEX 2017, announced 20 new deals worth over AED 3.4 billion (US$ 925 million) at a press conference on day four of the 13th edition of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference, IDEX 2017.






The national companies were awarded 13 deals, while the remaining seven deals went to international companies. The press conference, held at Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre, was attended by Naval Staff Colonel Fahed Nasser Al Thehli, Official Spokesperson of the fourth edition of the Naval Defence Exhibition, NAVDEX 2017. 

Staff Brigadier-General Rashid Mohammed Al Shamsi announced the following contracts signed by the UAE Armed Forces: A contract worth AED 46. 9 million was won by the UAE based company, International Golden Group, IGG, to develop infrastructure for IT projects. A contract worth over AED 6.8 million was awarded to the Swiss company, Rheinmentall Air Defence, to offer the UAE Air Force with technical support. While a contract worth AED 27 million was won by UAE based company E-Marine to extend naval cables. 

A contract valued at over AED 409.2 million was won by the UAE based company, Caracal International to purchase weaponry. Condor Medical Waste Treatment Company a UAE-based company was awarded a contract worth about AED 2.4 million to provide technical and medical support for the transport and processing of medical waste. 

The UAE based company, Ahmed Al Mazrouei Metal Industries was awarded AED20 million contract to produce and install storage for weapons and maintenance of moving targets at shooting ranges and equipment. Meanwhile, the UAE based company, Al Futtaim Motors also won a contract valued at AED20 million to provide technical support. 

The UAE based company, Royal Jet was awarded a contract worth AED60 million to provide private air transport for VIPs. 

The UAE based Emirates Motor Company for the maintenance, repair and overhaul of Mercedes-Benz vehicles won a contract valued at AED30 million. 

The UAE based Burkan Munitions Systems won a contract valued at over AED 36. 3 million to purchase ammunitions for the UAE Air Force and UAE Air Defence Force The UAE based company Emirates. 

Defence Technology, EDT, was awarded a contract valued at over AED59.1 million to buy and ammunitions for land forces. Meanwhile, the UAE based company TRUST won a contract worth AED 300 million to supply and buy machinery. 

The UAE based company Star Satellite Communications Company was awarded a contract valued at about AED745.2 million, to buy satellite communications terminals. 

The UAE based company, Abu Dhabi Autonomous Systems Investments Company, ADASI, won a contract valued at AED 140.3 million to supply thermal imaging cameras and ground control stations. 

The French company Thales Communications & Security won a contract worth about AED 26.7 million to provide spareparts for telecommunication systems. 

Meanwhile, French company Dassault Aviation was awarded worth AED51million to provide technical support for aircrafts of the UAE Air Force and UAE Air Defence Force. The French company Thales Communications & Security won a contract valued at about AED 38.6 million to purchase and install air communication system stations. 

The Italian company AgustaWestland Aviation Services, was awarded a contract worth over AED 8.9 million to modernise the interior cabin of VIPs’ aircrafts. The American company Raytheon won a contract valued at about AED1.3 billion to buy ammunitions for the UAE Air Force and UAE Air Defence Force. 

The UAE based company Star Satellite Communications Company was awarded a contract valued at about AED745.2 million, to buy satellite communications terminals. 

The American company Satellite Imaging Technologies Gmbh was awarded a contract valued at AED 96.9 million to rent imaging satellites. 

Over the past four days, during IDEX and NAVDEX 2017, the UAE Armed Forces penned a cumulative of 82 deals worth more than AED 18.833 billion. The past three days are split as follows: Day one of IDEX and NAVDEX 2017 witnessed 21 deals worth more than AED 4.416 billion, Day two of IDEX and NAVDEX 2017 witnessed 10 new deals worth more than AED 6.919 billion, Day three of IDEX and NAVDEX 2017 witnessed 31 new deals worth more than AED 4.075 billion.


----------



## The SC

China IDEX 2017 Section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

IR&D promotes its thermal sighting & #surveillance systems at #*IDEX2017* http://bit.ly/2fUwprW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Russian section



























































































-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

South Korea Section









































IDEX 2017
*Korean missile partnership [IDEX17D4]*

Emirates Guided Bomb (EGB)





Raybolt





Emirates Systems & Support Services (ESSS) was established in 2014 as a partnership with LIGNex1 from South Korea to offer a range of products and services. ESSS is exhibiting as part of the Emirates Advanced Research and Technology Holding (EARTH) display (Stand 12-A05), where some of the company’s products are on show.

Included are the Raybolt and Emirates Guided Bomb (EGB). Raybolt is a medium-range infantry missile that can be fired from either a man-portable tube or from a vehicle mount. It has top and direct attack modes. The EGB (pictured) is a wing/guidance kit that turns a Mk 80 series unguided bomb into a standoff precision attack weapon that uses inertial/GPS navigation. The system has a wireless interface that connects the bomb’s fire control unit to the pilot’s knee-pad unit or mission-planning unit. Using wireless communications negates the need for any special modification to the aircraft platform. The LIGNex1 wing kit is already in service with the Republic of Korea Air Force.

Other precision-guided weapons in the ESSS portfolio are the 130mm Coastal Defense Rocket, M-SAM mid-range surface-to-air missile and the Blue Shark lightweight torpedo.

ESSS also offers launcher systems for air, sea and land applications.

http://www.janes.com/article/68059/korean-missile-partnership-idex17d4


----------



## The SC

(RCT) a EVPU Turra 30 remote-controlled turret for Nimr 6x6 class .. UAE will receive 1750 4x4 class and 6x6 class by 2018





On top of these:
"By May 2012, more than 1,800 NIMR 4x4 and 6x6 variants had been ordered."
http://www.army-technology.com/proj...tes/nimr-armoured-vehicles-uae-emirates4.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

UAE new innovations in IDEX 2017





Swiss section





5th day in a blink


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Aselsan AKKOR - Active Protection System (hard kill system)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

*IDEX 2017: Sikorsky talks Blackhawk and S-92 (video)*
22nd February 2017 - 15:00by Richard Thomas in Abu Dhabi 




Balancing the needs and demands of the military and commercial aviation markets has seen Sikorsky focusing much of its efforts into customer support and aircraft development.

Nathalie Previte, VP business development of commercial and international military at Sikorsky, said that the armed Blackhawk would provide another capability to the already long list of functions the aircraft performs. In addition, the company was preparing to meet the needs of commercial customers when the sector rebounds after a slump following the collapse of oil prices.


----------



## HannibalBarca

The Eagle said:


> *IDEX 2017: Sikorsky talks Blackhawk and S-92 (video)*
> 22nd February 2017 - 15:00by Richard Thomas in Abu Dhabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancing the needs and demands of the military and commercial aviation markets has seen Sikorsky focusing much of its efforts into customer support and aircraft development.
> 
> Nathalie Previte, VP business development of commercial and international military at Sikorsky, said that the armed Blackhawk would provide another capability to the already long list of functions the aircraft performs. In addition, the company was preparing to meet the needs of commercial customers when the sector rebounds after a slump following the collapse of oil prices.



I loved the vid...


----------

